# ماذا خلق المسيح



## مينا منصور (7 أبريل 2011)

*ماذا خلق المسيح كما في الكتاب المقدس؟.*


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*تانى كدة معلش السؤال أية ؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*انا مش فاهمه السؤال على فكرة ,المسيح هو كلمة الله وعقل الله الناطق وبه كون العالم ,خلق العالم به *


----------



## مينا منصور (7 أبريل 2011)

*ايه الحاجات الى خلقها المسيح ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*ما انا جاوبت على السؤال ,السؤال صيغته مش سليمة لان  المسيح هو اللى خلق العالم كله به كون العالمين لانه عقل الله الناطق وكلمته *


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*خلق كل حاجة أنت تعرفها بحياتك وحتى الى متعرفهاش
*


----------



## مينا منصور (7 أبريل 2011)

*



			خلق كل حاجة أنت تعرفها بحياتك وحتى الى متعرفهاش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ممكن حضرتك تجبلى اعداد من الكتاب المقدس بتؤكد ان المسي خلق؟*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (7 أبريل 2011)

Jesus Christ WORD of God HE created every thing that is all in John 1.1:17....! i think that one of stuped Islamic Question


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

مينا منصور قال:


> *
> 
> طيب ممكن حضرتك تجبلى اعداد من الكتاب المقدس بتؤكد ان
> المسيح خلق؟*



*رسالة العبرانيين :

**
** 1   الله بعد ما كلم الاباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة** 2   كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين 3   الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي 4   صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما افضل منهم*


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2011)

*المسيح هو كلمة الله *
*فى البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله (يوحنا 1 :1 )*

*و بكلمة الله خلق بها كل شيئ*
*كل شيئ به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان (يو 1 : 3)*

*كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، (عب 1 : 2)*

*بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. (عب 11 : 3)*

*كولوسى اصحاح 1*
*15 الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ*


----------



## مينا منصور (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للرد ولكن فضلا لى تعليق بسيط


----------



## Samir poet (7 أبريل 2011)

اتفضل تحت امرك اخى الحبيب


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

كولوسي  الأصحاح 1 العدد 16 
[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ*: مَا فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ  كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ  بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 أبريل 2011)

*John 1:3​*​​​​​​​​​كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. ​*John 1:10​*​​​​​​​​​كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 

حتى ان العهد القديم به شواهد / انظر​*Prov 8:22​*​​​​​​​​​«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. *Prov 8:23*مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. ........ *Prov 8:30*كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. ​*Isa 48:12​*​​​​​​​​​«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، *Isa 48:13*وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. *Isa 48:14*اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. *Isa 48:15*أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. *Isa 48:16*تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2011)

كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان
يو1: 3
+++++++++++++++++++

وفى زمان تجسده ، خلق من الطين عيوناً للمولود أعمى

وخلق الحياة من الموت ، من الرميم ، للعازر بعدما مات وأنتن

وخلق خمراً من الماء فى عرس قانا الجليل

وخلق خبزاً وسمكاً يشبع الألاف ، من خمسة خبزات وسمكتين


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*أنتظر الرد عندما أعود بعد عدة ساعات بخلال اليوم
*


----------



## مينا منصور (8 أبريل 2011)

*



			المسيح هو كلمة الله 
فى البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله (يوحنا 1 :1 )

و بكلمة الله خلق بها كل شيئ
كل شيئ به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان (يو 1 : 3)

كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، (عب 1 : 2)

بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. (عب 11 : 3)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اولا: من اين اتيت بفرضية ان المسيح هو الكلمه ... فالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد لم يوجد فيه اى اشاره الى ان المسيح هوالكلمه ولم يقل عن نفسه انا الله الكلمه فمن اين اتيت بها؟

ثانيا : الكلمه في الكتاب المقدس هي التى ماتت علي الصليب وموت الكلمه ينفي الوهيتها لان الاله لا يموت كما في حبقوق 6/16

- المصدر - كتاب اللاهوت العقيدى الجزء الثانى -للانبا غريغريوس 

يقول






ثالثا : ليس المسيح وحده هو من حمل لقب الكلمه ( ان ثبت انه الكمه ) فانبياء العهدالقديم حملوا لقب كلمه الله ايضا


 يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره لانجيل يوحنا الباب الاول صفحه 56 طبعه 2003

-يقول العلامه أوريجينوس ان انبياء العهد القديم تمتعوا بكلمة الرب التى صارت لهم (هو1:1 , اش 2:1 , ار 14:1)
فقيل قول ( كلمه ) الرب الذي صار الى هوشع بن بئيرى ( هو 1:1) كلمة هوشع معناها " المخلص " وبيئرى معناها " الابار " فان كل من تمتع بالخلاص هو ابن الابارالتى تفيض في اعماق حكمه الله فهو ابن الحكم , وكما جاء في الكتاب المقدس " الحكمه تبررت من بنيها " (راجع لو 7:53 , مت 11:19 ) اما بالنسبه للاب فقد قيل " وكان الكلمه عند الله " ولم يقل " الكلمه صار الى الاب اذا الكلمه ازلى مع الاب ... انتهي 


اذن الكلمه ليست مصطلح في الكتاب المقدس للدلاله علي يسوع المسيح وهذا لان انبياء العهد القديم استخدم في حقهم لفظ الكلمه كما يقول القمص تادروس يعقوب ملطي وبالتالى فان كانت من يحمل لقب الكلمه يصبح اله فالانبياء ايضا الهه لان الانبياء حملوا هذا اللقب





			و بكلمة الله خلق بها كل شيئ
كل شيئ به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان (يو 1 : 3)

كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، (عب 1 : 2)

بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. (عب 11 : 3)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بكلمة الله خلقت كل شئ .. حتي الان لم يثبت ان المسيح هو الكلمه
ثانيا : المسيح هنا لم يخلق في هذه النصوص ولا يوجد اى اشاره من قريب او من بعيد الى انه خلق بل اقصي ما توضحه الاعداد انه اداة الخلق فقط .. وكونه اداة الخلق ليس دليل علي انه الخالق 

فمثلا . عندما اقول انا اشتريت الفاكهه بالمال ... فهل انا المال ؟؟
بالطبع لا فالمال ما هو الا اداة الشراء
ونفس المثال مع الكلمه
عندما يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الله خلق كل شئ بكلمته ... فهل الكلمه هي الخالق؟
بالطبع لا بل هي اداة الخلق فقط وليست الخالق





			كولوسى اصحاح 1
15 الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا : اطلاق لقب صورة الله علي المسيح لا يميزه باى شئ علي الاطلاق
وذلك لان الرجل ايضا هو صوره الله
كورنثوث الاولي 11/7 
ان الرجل ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده

ويقول القمص تادروس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره لرساله فيلبي





وايضا






- اذن لو كان من يحمل لقب صوره الله اله فالرجل ايضا اله لانه يحمل لقب صوره الله 


واما بخصوص بكر كل خليقه فهذا القول يؤكد ان المسيح مخلوق .. وكون مخلوق ينفي الوهيته


بكر كل خليقه . هذا النص يثبت ان السيد المسيح مخلوق 
وقد اكد ذلك الانبا بيشوى في احد حواره الصوتي مع اباء الكنيسه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM7POiu7u9w




			16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سبق لنا وقلنا ان هذه النصوص لا تثبت علي الاطلاق ان المسيح هو الخالق بل هو اداة الخلق ويستحيل ان تفسر هذه النصوص علي ان المسيح هو الخالق لان ذلك مخالف لقانون الايمان الذي يقول (( الاب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والارض  وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى ) فقانون الايمان يؤكد ان الاب هو الذي خلق السماء والارض واى محاوله لاثبات ان المسيح هو الخالق للسماء والارض وكل ماير وما لايرى فهذا يناقض قانون الايمان المسيحي

ثانيا : يؤكد البابا اثناثيوس الرسولى في كتاب تجد الكلمه انا الاب وحده هو الخالق ومن يقول ان هناك شخصيه اخرى غير الاب هي التى خلقت كل شئ فهو مبتدع ومتوهم









ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ونأتى الان الى ما تحدث عنه الاستاذ مكرم زكي شنوده

يقول





			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان
يو1: 3
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تم التوضيح اعلاه




			وفى زمان تجسده ، خلق من الطين عيوناً للمولود أعمى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته

اولا : كلمه خلق لم تذكر في هذا الاصحاح علي الاطلاق .. فمن هو اصدق هل المسيحي الان الذي يقول ان المسيح خلق ام كاتب الانجيل المثاق بالروح القدس .. فعلى اى اساس تقول ان المسيح خلق هل حضرتك  اعلم من كاتب الاجيل 

ثانيا : العدد الاول يقول كاتب الانجيل " هو مجتاز راى انسان اعمي منذ ولادته "" ولم يقل ليس له عينان فهل كاتب الانجيل عاجز علي ان يقول راى انسان بلا عينان ؟

ثالثا : باقي الاصحاح يقول صنع من الطفل طينا وطفل علي الارض 
اى انه صنع من الارض ... والارض موجوده من قبل اذن هو صانع من ماده موجوده اى انه  صانع ميكانيكا ولا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا بل انه خالق ضعيف  كما يقول اثانثيوس الرسول في كتاب تجسد الكلمه 




رابعا : بعد ذلك يقول طلي بالطين عيني الاعمي  .. طلي هنا في باقي التراجم تقول دهن اي ان يسوع دهن عيني الرجل
بالطين ولم يخلق له عينان

خامسا: باقي الاصحاح يقول قالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك ولم يقولوا له كيف خلقت عيناك اذن الشهود الموجودين يؤكدون ان الرجل له عينان فمن هو اعلم هل انت ام شهود العيان الذين شاهدو المعجزه 

سادسا : باقي النص يقول انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طين وطلي اى دهن عيني اذن الاعمي لم يقل عن نفسه خلق عيني ولكن يقول دهن عيني اى ان الشخص الذي حدثت معه المعجزه يؤكد ان له عينان من قبل فمن اصدق الان ؟

سابعا : النص رقم " 15 " يقول كيف ابصر فقال لهم وضع طين علي عيني فاتغسلت فانا ابصر
وضع طين علي عيني ؟؟ وعلي هنا ظرف مكان اى ان العين موجوده من قبل ولذلك استخدم الاعمي الذي حدثت معه المعجزه ظرف المكان عندما تكلم عن عينيه اى ان العين موجوده من قبل فمن اين اتيت بخلقه عين الاعمي ؟ 
ثامنا : النص رقم "17" ماذا تقول انت من حيث انه فتح عينيك قال انه نبي
 هذا الشخص الذي حدثت له المعجزه قال عن يسوع انه نبي فتاتى انت الان بعد الفين عام تقول انه اله ؟

الملخص : الله يخلق من عدم واما يسوع خلق من ماده مخلوقه وهذا لا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا ولا بارئا علي الاطلاق كما يقول اثناثيوس الرسولي في كتاب تجسد الكلمه  
ثانيا : العين كانت موجوده من قبل كما تؤكد النصوص 




			وخلق الحياة من الموت ، من الرميم ، للعازر بعدما مات وأنتن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا : كلمه خلق لم تذكر علي الاطلاق في قصه احياء لعازر .. فهل كاتب الانجيل المثاق بالروح القدس كان عاجز ان يوصف المسيح بانه خلق لتاتى حضرتك وتقول ان المسيح خلق؟
ثانيا : اليشع احي ميت وهو ميت اذن علي حسب مفهومك انت اليشع خلق الحياه من الموت لمن كان ميت معه في القبر اذن هو الله كنفس منطقك تماما




			وخلق خمراً من الماء فى عرس قانا الجليل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اراك تستخدم كلمة خلق كثيرا يا عزيزى ...وكاتب الانجيل المثاق بالروح القدس لم يذكر كلمة خلق علي الاطلاق 
ثانيا : في كل هذه المعجزات خلق المسيح من مادة مخلوقه ولم يخلق من عدم وهذا لا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا بارئا كما يقول الاب اثناثيوس الرسولي

ثانيا : النبي موسي حول ماء النهر كله الى دم .. اذن كنفس منطقك تماما هو خلق من ماء النهر دم وبالتالى فهو الخالق اى هو الله 


الخروج الاصحاح السابع العدد عشرين

ففعل هكذا موسى وهرون كما امر الرب.رفع العصا وضرب الماء الذي في النهر امام عيني فرعون وامام عيون عبيده.فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دما.

- تحول الماء هنا الى دم 
- فان كان المسيح هو الله لانه حول الماء الى خمر فموسي ايضا اله لانه حول ماء النهر الى دم 




			وخلق خبزاً وسمكاً يشبع الألاف ، من خمسة خبزات وسمكتين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كالعاده المسيح خلق من مادة مخلوقه ولم يخلق من عدم والذي يخلق من ماده مخلوقه فلا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا كما يقول الاب انثاثيوس الرسولي

ثانيا : اليشع ايضا فعل معجزه اعظم من المسيح تماما وهي معجزه الزيت التى اشبع بها الالاف*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*طيب طالما انت مسلم بتستهبل ليه على العموم تعالى يا اخ مسلم اربيك كالعادة
*


> *اولا: من اين اتيت بفرضية ان المسيح هو الكلمه ... فالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد لم يوجد فيه اى اشاره الى ان المسيح هوالكلمه ولم يقل عن نفسه انا الله الكلمه فمن اين اتيت بها؟*


*تعالى نشوف يا جاهل *
*نقرا بداية انجيل يوحنا نشوف طبيعة الكلمة وتجسده *
* فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
** وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا
** اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ*
*الكلمة الذى صار جسدا وحل بيننا هو الابن الوحيد_مونوجنيس)اللى اخبرنا واعلن لنا عن الاب تعالى نشوف المسيح قال ايه عن ذاته*
*16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ_مونوجنيس_، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*


> *ثانيا : الكلمه في الكتاب المقدس هي التى ماتت علي الصليب وموت الكلمه ينفي الوهيتها لان الاله لا يموت كما في حبقوق 6/16*


*مسلم جاهل 
لان الذى مات على الصليب هو الكلمة المتجسد وليس الكلمة بكونه ابن الله الازلى 
والكلمة غير مائت كما جاء فى حبقوق اما المائت فهو تجسد الكلمة الحادث فى ملء الزمن *
*وبعدين صور صفحة من كتاب الانبا غورغوريوس فى قمة الروعة الاهوتية لكن لانه محمدى اهتل ميفهمش الكلام دا نشرح كلام الانبا غورغوريوس للمسيحين المؤمنين *
*ماذا يقول الانبا غورغوريوس *
*هنا الانبا غورغوريوس بياكد على وحدة كيان ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد بعد التجسد فبعد الاتحاد لا نتكلم عن جسد غريب عن الكلمة فالجسد اصبح هو الجسد الخاص للكلمة وهو الذى مات بيه على الصليب وقام وصعد وهذا هو ايمان كنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسية ان الكلمة المتجسد بعد حلول ملء الاهوت فى جسده الخاص م يعد كيانين او طبعتين بل هو طبيعة واحدة ولا نعتبر الجسد غريبا عن الكلمة
وهذا مااكده الانبا غورغوريوس





*


> *ثالثا : ليس المسيح وحده هو من حمل لقب الكلمه ( ان ثبت انه الكمه ) فانبياء العهدالقديم حملوا لقب كلمه الله ايضا*


*انا اثبت ان المسيح هو الكلمة من خلال الوحى الانجيلى
وهو مقابل للفظة ممرا يهوه فى المفهوم اليهود 
اما انبياء العهد القديم فصارت لهم كلمة الله (المسيح)وليس هم الكلمة **وهذا مااكده ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى فى الكلام اللى انت بتسنخه ومتعرفش بيتكلم عن ايه*
*يقول العلامه أوريجينوس ان انبياء العهد القديم تمتعوا بكلمة الرب التى صارت لهم (هو1:1 , اش 2:1 , ار 14:1)
فقيل قول ( كلمه ) الرب الذي صار الى هوشع بن بئيرى ( هو 1:1) كلمة هوشع معناها " المخلص " وبيئرى معناها " الابار " فان كل من تمتع بالخلاص هو ابن الابارالتى تفيض في اعماق حكمه الله فهو ابن الحكم , وكما جاء في الكتاب المقدس " الحكمه تبررت من بنيها " (راجع لو 7:53 , مت 11:19 ) اما بالنسبه للاب فقد قيل " وكان الكلمه عند الله " ولم يقل " الكلمه صار الى الاب اذا الكلمه ازلى مع الاب ... انتهي *
*فالذى كان لانبياء يهوه هو ممرا يهوه(كلمته)اما كلمة يهوه نفسه هو المسيا الازلى الكائن فى ذاته خالق الوجود*


> *اذن الكلمه ليست مصطلح في الكتاب المقدس للدلاله علي يسوع المسيح وهذا لان انبياء العهد القديم استخدم في حقهم لفظ الكلمه كما يقول القمص تادروس يعقوب ملطي وبالتالى فان كانت من يحمل لقب الكلمه يصبح اله فالانبياء ايضا الهه لان الانبياء حملوا هذا اللقب*


*مش عارف انت سيادتك بتستعبط ولا بتستهبل ومالغريب فقد تعودنا من المحمديين ماهم الا شوية جهل طالعلهم بنى ادمين
اذا كان ابونا تادرس بيفرق بين الذين صارت لهم كلمه الله وبين كلمة الله ذاته 
كلمة الله(اللوغوس الالهى)هو بذاته ذات الله 
اما عن كون تسمية الذين صارت لهم كلمة الله الهه فهذا حدث 
فالقضاة فى العهد القديم كانوا بيسموا الوهيم لان صارت لهم كلمة الله والله قائم فى مجمعهم يقضى ويحكم بكلمته 
فالذين صارت لهم كلمة الله دعاهم الله الهه
اما كلمة الله فهو الاله الازلى نفسه *


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه ومسمى نفسك مينا ليه يا اخ مينا ما تقول انك مسلم على طول ولا خايف ؟؟؟؟؟
قال المسيح ليس كلمة الله  امال ايه ده ؟

**“1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة  كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 3 كل شيء به كان  وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5 والنور  يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه*


*مين ده يا اخ مينا ؟؟*
*ومش مشكلتنا انك مش عارف تفرق بين معنى وصارت لهم كلمة الرب وبين كلمة الله مع ان الفرق واضح بين المعنيين لاى طفل صغير 
*


*لا والمشكلة انك تتحدث بلا معرفة عن الصليب ,من قال ان اللاهوت مات على الصليب ؟هاتلى اى مسيحى بيقول هذا الكلام
*
*اللى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت وليس اللاهوت الله لايموت 
*


*الكلام لايحمل اى منطق او تحليل علمى عندما يقول الكتاب وهذا مثبت شئت ام ابيت ان المسيح هو كلمة الله اللوجوس وهو وحده حامل هذا الاسم والطبيعة ويقول الكتاب كما قلنا لك ان العالم خلق بكلمة الله فماذا يعنى ذلك ؟ يعنى ان المسيح هو الخالق لانه هو الله الكلمة 
*
*هل كلمة الله منفصلة عن الله ؟*
*هل عقلك وفكرك منفصل عنك انت كشخص؟ حتى تقول ان المسيح كان مجرد وسيلة او طريقة للخلق وليس هو الخالق ؟*
*
*


----------



## مينا منصور (8 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا علي ردك يا شمس الحق وادبك في الحوار

ويتبع مع التلعليق علي ما ذكرته ان شاء الله*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*نكمل مع هذا المحمدى الاهتل 
*


> *بكلمة الله خلقت كل شئ .. حتي الان لم يثبت ان المسيح هو الكلمه*


*فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله *
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*


> *ثانيا : المسيح هنا لم يخلق في هذه النصوص ولا يوجد اى اشاره من قريب او من بعيد الى انه خلق بل اقصي ما توضحه الاعداد انه اداة الخلق فقط .. وكونه اداة الخلق ليس دليل علي انه الخالق *


*تعالى نخلى الوحى الالهى يرد على امثالك من الجهلة
**وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*
*كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، (عب 1 : 2)

بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. (عب 11 : 3) *




> *فمثلا . عندما اقول انا اشتريت الفاكهه بالمال ... فهل انا المال ؟؟
> بالطبع لا فالمال ما هو الا اداة الشراء*


*طيب لما تقول انت عملت الكتاب دا بفكرك 
فهل انت فكرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا روحت استلفت فكر يعملك الكتاب؟؟؟؟
عجبى بنتعامل مع عقليات تتمتع بعته حاد
*


> *عندما يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الله خلق كل شئ بكلمته ... فهل الكلمه هي الخالق؟
> بالطبع لا بل هي اداة الخلق فقط وليست الخالق*


*بالطبع لان الله مبيستلفش حد يخلقله 
واضح انك اريوسى كافر بيعتقد بوجود الهين والله بيخلق اله يخلقله 
واحنا الصراحة مش كفرة ولا وثنين احنا بنؤمن باله واحد يخلق ويدبر كل شئ بحكمته الذاتى الازلى
فان كان الله بيستلف شخص يخلقله فالله لا يصلح ان يكون الها من اساسه
*


> *اولا : اطلاق لقب صورة الله علي المسيح لا يميزه باى شئ علي الاطلاق
> وذلك لان الرجل ايضا هو صوره الله*


*ياجهل فى فرق بين المورفى وبين الايكونا
المورفى هو طبيعة اما الايكونا هو الصورة الخارجية 
والمسيح هو مورفى وايكونا
مورفى ثيؤس يعنى صورة الله وطبيعة الله وجوهر الله كما اتى فى الوحى الالهى *
*الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.*
*7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.*
*ὃς ἐν μορφῇ θεοῦ ὑπάρχων οὐχ ἁρπαγμὸν ἡγήσατο τὸ εἶναι ἴσα θεῷ
**مورفى ثيؤى*,​ *ولكونه اخلى ذاته وصار فى طبيعتنا البشرية فاصبح من خلالها هو ايكونا لله مشابه للناس *
* الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُاللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.*
*ὅς ἐστιν εἰκὼν τοῦ θεοῦ τοῦ ἀοράτου, πρωτότοκος πάσης κτίσεως
**ايكون توى ثيؤى,*​ *فكونه ابن الله الازلى فهو صورة الله (مورفى)وكونه جاء فى الجسد وشابهنا فى كل شئ وصار ادم الجديد للبشرية الساقطة اصبح هو ايكونا مماثلا لنا فى صورتنا لله قبل السقوط*


> *اذن لو كان من يحمل لقب صوره الله اله فالرجل ايضا اله لانه يحمل لقب صوره الله
> 
> 
> واما بخصوص بكر كل خليقه فهذا القول يؤكد ان المسيح مخلوق .. وكون مخلوق ينفي الوهيته
> ...


*انا صورة الله(ايكون)اما المسيح صورة الله(مورفى) بازليته وصورته اللحمية فى الزمن__ايكون)
انا الايكونا مخلوق على صورة المورفى 
هل تفهم الفرق بين الاتنين 
اما عن بكر كل خليقة البروتوكوتس فسبق وافهمنا هؤلاء البدو معنى المتقدم على كل خليقة الله او بكر خليقة الله ومعناها الاهوتى وفهمنا البدو المحمديين المفهوم الصحيح ليها ومعنى نيافة الانبا بيشوى راجع  الموضوع دا*
*http://www.arabchurch.co.cc/Molka/Molka_Molkan/S&R/Fadie/Proto-Arxi.pdf*


> *سبق لنا وقلنا ان هذه النصوص لا تثبت علي الاطلاق ان المسيح هو الخالق بل هو اداة الخلق ويستحيل ان تفسر هذه النصوص علي ان المسيح هو الخالق لان ذلك مخالف لقانون الايمان الذي يقول (( الاب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والارض وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى ) فقانون الايمان يؤكد ان الاب هو الذي خلق السماء والارض واى محاوله لاثبات ان المسيح هو الخالق للسماء والارض وكل ماير وما لايرى فهذا يناقض قانون الايمان المسيحي*


*وكمان اهتل واهبل 
ياابنى ارحمونا بقة من التخلف زهقنا *
*اعيد عليك السؤال واقول حينما اقول انا صنعت هذا الشئ بفكرى فهل فكرى لا يمثل ذاتى؟؟؟؟؟
لما تجاوب على السؤال دا هتجاوب على نفسك
اما عن قانون الايمان هخلى اباء نيقية يردوا على امثالك من الجهلاء 
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور اله حق من اله مولود غير مخلوق مساو للاب فى الجوهر الذى به كان كل شئ **
شوف لما بتدلس بيبقى منظرك وحش ازاى *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*نكمل مع هذا الشئ الغريب 
*


> *يؤكد البابا اثناثيوس الرسولى في كتاب تجد الكلمه انا الاب وحده هو الخالق ومن يقول ان هناك شخصيه اخرى غير الاب هي التى خلقت كل شئ فهو مبتدع ومتوهم*


*كداب زى رسولك وجاهل
القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى يا جاهل بيرد على اريوس اللى ادعى بان من خلق هذا العالم هو شخص اخر غير شخص الاب وغير مساو له فى الجوهر
فالاب خلق الابن والابن المخلوق خلق العالم فصار الابن الها وسيطا بين الله وبين العالم المخلوق(دا فكر اريوس)
فاثناسيوس الرسولى بيرد على امثالك من الكفرة الاريوسيين وبيقول 
ازاى ننسب الضعف لله لانه صانع المادة واثبت منطقيا ان ايجاد المادة لا تعتبر نقصا او عيبا فى الذات الالهية ولا يوجد عيبا ان يتعامل الله مع المادة ولا حاجة لخلق وسيطا بينه وبين المخلوقات ليصنعها هو 
واكد ان لا يوجد خالق اخر سوى ابى ربنا يسوع المسيح
وبعدين كان بيكلم الاريوسيين اللى بينفوا الخلق عن الاب ومؤمنين بان الخالق هو الابن فاثبت لهم ان الابن من نفس جنس الاب فبالتالى الخالق هو الاب بالابن من خلال الذات الالهية الواحدة ليسوا كائنين منفصلين
عيب لما تنسب لاعظم لاهوتى فى العالم كلام اهتل زى دا مفيش واحد مسيحى مقراش كتاب تجسد الكلمة تيجى انت وبكل سذاجة تقول كلام اهتل وتنسبه للقديس اثناسيوس 
استاذى او بمعنى اصح طفلى الصغنون تكملت كثيرا مع اشكال ضالة لكنى لم اجد مثلك فى كمية الهبل والهرتلة اللى فى الموضوع دا فانت اثبت انك طفل معوق لا محالة
ويرجع ينسب للقديس العظيم اثناسيوس الرسولى كلاما لا علاقة له بما يقول ويكذب ويفترى ويدلس كعادة رسوله الوثنى ويقول
*


> *الله يخلق من عدم واما يسوع خلق من ماده مخلوقه وهذا لا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا ولا بارئا علي الاطلاق كما يقول اثناثيوس الرسولي في كتاب تجسد الكلمه
> ثانيا : العين كانت موجوده من قبل كما تؤكد النصوص *


*صحيح المجانين فى نعيم
واحد بيكلم ناس مؤمنين بان الابن هو الخالق والاب لم يخلق شئ 
فاثبت لهم ان الابن من جنس الاب والاب خالق كما الابن خالق 
تيجى انت تاخد نص الحقيقة وتجرى بيها *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*مفيش كلام تانى ارد عليه متعملش تانى انك مسيحى وانت طفل مسلم معوق مبتفهمش وماشى بنظام الفلاحين الجلنفات تروح حاطط صورة من كتاب ومعلم على اى كلمة ومعلق تحتيها اى تعليق 
انت هنا فى اكبر منتدى مسيحي يقدر يطحنك ويهرسك ويكشف جهلك باقل الوسائل الممكنة 
حضروله النقالة 
عندك حاجة تانية عايز تقولها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

> *شكرا علي ردك يا شمس الحق وادبك في الحوار
> 
> ويتبع مع التلعليق علي ما ذكرته ان شاء الله*


*if u really aman بين قوسين ذكر
ترد على كلمة واحدة قولتها ولو عندك تانى مترردش انك تجيب كل اللى عندك طالما ربنا مدينا العلم والقوة والحق اقدر اسحق كل قوة معاند تحت رجلى سريعا  المشكلة انك وقعت فى ايدينا ومش هتخرج من هنا غير لما تعترف انك جاهل زى اخواتك اللى بتنقل منهم* ​


----------



## مينا منصور (8 أبريل 2011)

*



			ترد على كلمة واحدة قولتها ولو عندك تانى مترردش انك تجيب كل اللى عندك طالما ربنا مدينا العلم والقوة والحق اقدر اسحق كل قوة معاند تحت رجلى سريعا المشكلة انك وقعت فى ايدينا ومش هتخرج من هنا غير لما تعترف انك جاهل زى اخواتك اللى بتنقل منهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقني يا شمس انت في موقف لا يحسد عليه ومحدش هينقذك من ايدى غير انى انطرد من المنتدى ده الى ممكن يخليني اسيب الحوار دا وابطل دراسه حوارات الاديان 
صدقني الحوار بتاعي ده هيكون وصمه عار في حياتك 

يتبع ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

> *صدقني يا شمس انت في موقف لا يحسد عليه ومحدش هينقذك من ايدى غير انى انطرد من المنتدى ده الى ممكن يخليني اسيب الحوار دا وابطل دراسه حوارات الاديان
> صدقني الحوار بتاعي ده هيكون وصمه عار في حياتك
> *


*صدقنى فى 55 واحد قبلك قالوا كدا وبرضة الطحن شغال 
يا ابنى انت جاهل وبشفق على حوار الاديان انه لملم هذة العقليات وهذا المستوى الفاشل فلو اردت ان تفهم وتعى المسيحية تعالى اجلس هنا عند قدمى العلم تتعلم وتتثقف وتبطل تجيب كلمة من الشرق على كلمة من الغرب وتعلق عليها كلام ملوش علاقة اصلا بالموضوع
وان لم ترد ان تتعلم فسالقنك دوما الاكاديمية غصب عنك   
ولو عندك نص كلمة عايز تقولها قولها ولا بقولك ايه علشان تتضمن انك متتطردش متيجى نقلبها حوار ثنائى بينى وبينك علشان اخلي الموضوع موسوعة جينس فى كشف محمدى جاهل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

* نخلى القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى يرد على هذة المحمدى الجاهل
تجسد الكلمة الفصل الاول
**




*




​* 
*


----------



## مينا منصور (8 أبريل 2011)

ماشي وماله خليها حوار ثنائي عن خلق المسيح بكل ادب واحترام


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*نكمل مع العظيم اثناسيوس الرسولى فى خطابه ضد الاريوسيين
**



*



​*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

> ماشي وماله خليها حوار ثنائي عن خلق المسيح بكل ادب واحترام


*لما اخليك الاول تعترف انك لا تفقه حرف واحد فى المسيحيات وتتعلم تحترم عقول من تكلمهم وتعرف ان هنا مفيش تهاون فى اى كلمة تتقال جهلا عن الايمان المسيحى القويم
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*وبرضة هخلى الانبا غورغوريوس علامة الاهوت فى الكنيسة القبطية يرد على امثالك 
الاهوت العقيدى لاهوت السيد المسيح صفحة 584 و585
**









*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*رجوعا للانبا اثناسيوس الاهوتى العظيم فى الرد على الاريوسيين وعلى امثالك
**



*







​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2011)

*نخلى الانبا غورغوريوس برضة يرد على امثالك
ولو عايزنى اقتبسلك من اقوال القديس اثناسيوس والانبا غورغوريوس فقط يملى على الاقل 25 صفحة يردوا على امثالك بسيطة 
**



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2011)

*يوجد هنا بحث عن أقوال آباء ما قبل نيقية مع المراجع ، يؤكدون لاهوت المسيح وأنه كلمة الله وحكمته :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108257


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

سلام  المسيح مع الجميع ، قلت لك سابقاً ان مستواك في  المسيحييات يمنعني أن ارد  عليك ولكن يبدو انك تحتاج إلى ادلة فعلية في فارق  المستويات ، اولاً :  حاول ان تكون مؤدب تماماً لو كنت تريد حوارا ليظهر  الفارق ، ثانياً :  لماذا تكذب وتسمي نفسك بإسم مسيحي ؟ أنا عرفتك من أول  مداخلة لك في  الموضوع!

نمسك كلامك نقطة نقطة ونشوف هاتعرف تتماشى في الحوار ام ستفعل مافعلته في   حوار " ايغو ايمي " الذي هربت منه في منتدى حوار الحق هنا : http://www.is-tr.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31726

حين قلت كلاما وعندما سألتك في اثباته لم ترد بل وسببت   وكانت النتيجة انك كفرت بالإسلام بسبك ليسوع بألفاظ نابية وهو ما اخرجك  عن  الإسلام بحسب كلام الشيوخ الذين احضرتهم لك فسببت واحدا منهم بأمه،  فكانت  نتيجة حوارك معي هو انك كفرت بالإسلام وسببت شيوخه.



النقطة الأولى :




> *من اين اتيت بفرضية ان المسيح هو الكلمه*


سـ 1 : وانا اقول من اين اتيت انت ان جملة " المسيح هو الكلمة " هى " فرضية " ؟ سأنتظر ردك المسيحي

جـ : إليك بعض الأدلة :

من تفسير القمص دارس يعقوب ملطي :

*"في البدء كان الكلمة،
     والكلمة كان عند اللَّه،
     كان الكلمة اللَّه" (1). 
          جاءت هذه العبارة في ثلاثة مقاطع موزونة موسيقيًا      في اللغة العبرية، حيث يتكرر في الثلاثة الاسم "الكلمة" والفعل "كان".       هنا الفعل يدل على الكينونة الدائمة القائمة في البدء لا على الزمن.  في هذه      المقاطع: كان الكلمة في البدء، وكان مع الله، وكان هو الله.
                "في البدء": بدأ سفر التكوين بعبارة      "في البدء  خلق اللَّه"، أي أنه يتكلم عن بداية المخلوقات، أي بدء الزمن       بالخلقة. أما البدء في إنجيل يوحنا فهو ما قبل الخلق والزمن والتاريخ، حيث  لم      يوجد سوي الله الكائن بذاته. يبدأ ببداية الكينونة "في البدء كان الكلمة"       أي أن الكلمة أزلي هو بدأ بما لا بداية له. وقد كرر الرسول هذا الفكر  حين قال      الرب لليهود: "أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به" (يو 25:8)،  أي أنا الكائن      المتكلم في الأصل أو منذ الأزل. جاء أيضًا في بداية  رسالته الأولى: "الذي كان      من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه  بعيوننا" (1 يو 1:1). وقد قال أيضًا      للجموع: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن  يري يومي فرأي وفرح... قبل أن يكون إبراهيم      أنا كائن" (56:8، 58).
           قدم العلامة أوريجينوس معانً كثيرة لكلمة "البدء"،      كما ميز بين البدء في علاقته بالخالق، والبدء في علاقته بالخليقة. إنه البدء      بكونه حكمة الله وقوة الله (١ كو ١: ٢٤).
           يؤكد الرسول أن الكلمة هو "في البدء"، ليس      فقط قبل التجسد بل قبل كل الأزمنة. جاء العالم إلى الوجود بخلقه من البدء، أما      الكلمة فكان موجودًا في البدء، أي قبل الأزمنة. لقد عبر المرتل عن أزلية      اللَّه أنه قبل وجود الجبال (مز 2:90؛ أم     23:8).
إنه مع اللَّه، فلا يظن أحد أن الإيمان بالكلمة      يسحبه عن اللَّه، وكان الكلمة عند اللَّه إذ لا ينفصل عنه قط، من ذات جوهره (عب     3:1). وهو موضوع سروره (يو 5:17)،      ابن محبته (أم 30:8).
           يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم لماذا لم      يبدأ  الإنجيلي بالحديث عن الآب، بل بدأه بالابن الوحيد الجنس، ولماذا لم يبدأ       بدعوته الابن الوحيد الجنس بل الكلمة. ويجيب على ذلك بأنه بدأ بالإعلان عن شخص      السيد المسيح بكونه "الكلمة" المتجسد، ليتحدث بفيض فيما بعد أنه "ابن      اللَّه". لقب "الكلمة" يؤكد الوحدة، ولقب "الابن الوحيد الجنس"      يؤكد التمايز، لذا فاللقبان مكملان لبعضهما البعض. ويقدم لنا القديس يوحنا      الذهبي الفم  تبريرًا لذلك بقوله أن الإنسان غالبًا ما يفصل بين الأب      والابن. فيظن  أن بميلاد الابن حدث في الله تغيير، فصار الآب، ولم يكن قبل      الولادة  هكذا، إذ نظن أن الولادة حسية مثلما يحدث في الخليقة، وأنها لم تتم       أزليًا. فلو أن الإنجيلي بدأ بالحديث عنه أنه "ابن اللَّه" لدخل الشك      لدى البعض أنهما إلهان منفصلان. لذا بدأ باللقب "الكلمة" الذي لا يتخيل      الإنسان أنه منفصل عن اللَّه. 
                v يدعوه "الكلمة" لأنه يستعد للتعليم      بأن هذا الكلمة هو ابن اللَّه الوحيد، فلا يظن أحد أنه ولادته حسّية. فبإعطائه      لقب "الكلمة" ينزع مقدمًا ما يتعرض له الشخص من وهمٍ شرير ويزيله عنه.      لقد أظهر أن الابن من الآب، وأنه ولد دون ألم (تغيير).
                v لئلا يظن أحد عند سماعه "في البدء"      أنه ليس بمولود أيضًا، عالج هذا في الحال بقوله أنه كان "عند اللَّه"       قبل أن يعلن أنه هو اللَّه. وهو يمنع أي أحد من افتراض أن الكلمة  بسيطة كما لو      كانت مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو مدركة، مضيفًا إليها أداة  التعريف... إنه لم يقل "كان      في اللَّه" بل "عند اللَّه" معلنًا سرمديته كأقنوم. بعد ذلك يعلن عنها      بأكثر وضوح مضيفًا أيضًا "والكلمة كان اللَّه".
                v لم يدعه "كلمة" بل أضاف أداة التعرف      ليميزه عن البقية (كلمة الإنسان).
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
          v هذا التعبير "في البدء كان" لا      يعلن سوى الوجود being الدائم، وأنه وجود      مطلق.
                v "كان اللوغوس" لأن كلمة "وجود     being " تستخدم  للإنسان لتمييز الوقت      الحاضر وحده، وأما بخصوص الله فتشير إلى  السرمدية. لذلك عندما يستخدم "كان"      بخصوص طبيعتنا تعني الماضي، وعندما تستخدم بخصوص الله تعلن عن السرمدية.
                v هذا (الكلمة) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في  أقنوم      بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض. وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن  أدنى، وضع للحال      الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله".
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
          v إذ هو مولود فبسببٍ حسنٍ لم يجزم يوحنا أو       غيره، سواء كان رسولاً أو نبيًا، أنه مخلوق. فإن هذا الذي تحدث عن نفسه  بتواضع      هكذا خلال تنازله لم يرد أن يقف صامتًا في هذا الأمر... لقد  نطق بكلمات متواضعة      (يو 5: 30؛ 12: 49)... لكنه لو كان مخلوقًا لتحدث  قائلاً: "لا تظنوا إني مولود      من الآب، بل أنا مخلوق غير مولود، ولست  شريكًا في جوهره". لكن إذ هذا أمره،      فعلى العكس نطق بكلمات تلزم البشر  حتى بغير إرادتهم أو رغبتهم أن يقبلوا الفكر      الآخر. كقوله: "أنا في  الآب والآب فيّ" (يو 14: 11)، "أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته      ولم تعرفني  يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يو 14: 9)، وأيضًا: "لكي يكرم       الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب" (يو 5: 23)، "لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى       ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضًا يحي من يشاء" (يو 5: 21). "أبي يعمل حتى الآن  وأنا      أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب" (يو 10:  15). "وأنا      والآب واحد" (يو 10: 30).
                v أصابت الدهشة إشعياء النبي عندما قال:      "وميلاده من  يخبر به؟ لأن حياته رُفعت من الأرض" (إش 8:53). حقًا لقد رفع من      الأرض  تمامًا كل آثار الميلاد الأزلي، لأنه يفوق الإدراك. وإذا كان فوق الإدراك       فكيف يمكن أن نقول أنه مخلوق، لأننا نستطيع أن نحدد بوضوح زمن بداية  المخلوقات      وكيفية وجودها، أما البدء فنعجز عن تحديد زمن بدايته.
                v في هذا "البدء Archi" الذي هو فوق الكل وعلى الكل      "كان الكلمة"، ليس من الطبائع المخلوقة التي تحت قدمي البدء، وإنما      عاليًا عنها جميعًا، لأنه "في البدء"، أي من ذات الطبيعة والكائن دائمًا      مع الآب له طبيعة الذي ولده... منه ومعه له السيادة     archi على الكل.
     القديس كيرلس الكبير
          v بالقول "في البدء كان"، وليس "بعد      البدء" يعني أنه لم يكن بدء بدون اللوغوس، وبإعلانه " كان اللوغوس عند الله"      يعني غياب أية شائبة في علاقة الابن بالآب، لأن اللوغوس يفكر فيه ككل مع كيان      الله ككل.
                v خشي الإنجيلي من أذهاننا التي ينقصها      التمرن، ولا  يثق في آذاننا ليقدم لقب "الآب"، لئلا يتصور الجسداني في فكرة وجود      أم  أيضًا. ولم يذكر في إعلانه "الابن" حتى لا يجعل أحد اللاهوت بشريًا       بنوعٍ من الهوى. لهذا دعاه اللوغوس، فكما أن كلمتك تصدر عن ذهنك دون  تدخل لهوى،      هكذا أيضًا عند سماعك "الكلمة" لا تفهم ذلك عن شيءٍ صدر بهوى. 
                v أولئك الذين يقدمون لنا أية أفكار صالحة      عن مثل هذه  الأسرار، هم غير قادرين حقًا على التعبير عن الطبيعة الإلهية.
           أنهم يتكلمون بالأحرى عن بهاء مجد اللّه ورسم جوهره      (عب 3:1)، صورة اللّه، وفي البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان اللّه  (يو1:1).      كل هذه التعبيرات تبدو لنا نحن الذين لم نرَ الطبيعة  الإلهية مثل الذهب من هذا      الكنز. ولكن بالنسبة لهؤلاء القادرين على  رؤية الحقيقة، فإنها شبه الذهب وليست      ذهبًا لامعًا، إنها ذهب مع جمان  من فضة (نش 1: 11). إن الفضة كما يقول الكتاب:      "لسان الصديق فضة  مختارة (أم 20:10)".
           هنا نتكشف أن الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم      نحاول أن ندركه.
           فهمنا للطبيعة الإلهية يشبه ما نهدف إليه. إن أحدًا      ما لم  يرها ولا يستطيع أن يراها، ولكن خلال مرآة ولغز (1 كو 12:13).
           إنها تعطينا انعكاسًا لما نفكر فيه، أي انعكاس      موجود في الروح بصورة معينة.
           كل كلمة تمثل هذه المفاهيم تشبه نقطة ينقصها أن      تمتد، حيث إنها قاصرة عن التعبير عما في العقل...
           وكل كلمة تقال كمحاولة للتعبير عن اللّه تبدو مثل      نقطة  صغيرة غير قادرة للامتداد لتتناسب مع الغرض، إذ تقاد خلال مثل هذه       المفاهيم لإدراك ما لا يمكن إدراكه سوى خلال الإيمان بها أن تقيم ذاتيًا  طبيعة      تفوق كل ذكاء. 
     القديس غريغوريوس النيسي 
          v يُدعى الكلمة والابن وقوة اللَّه وحكمة      اللَّه. الكلمة لأنه بلا عيب، والقوة لأنه كامل، والابن      لأنه مولود من الآب، والحكمة لأنه واحد مع الآب في السرمدية، واحد في      اللاهوت. ليس أن الآب أقنوم واحد مع الابن. إذ يوجد تمايز واضح بين الآب والابن      يأتي من الولادة، هكذا المسيح هو إله من إله، خالد من خالد، كامل من كامل.
     القديس أمبروسيوس 
          v يوجد الله الواحد الذي أعلن عن نفسه بيسوع       المسيح ابنه، الذي هو كلمته (اللوغوس)، ليس منطوقا به بل جوهري. لأنه ليس  صوتًا      لأداة نطق بل أقنوم مولود بالقوة الإلهية.
القديس أغناطيوس 
                كانت كلمة "لوغوس" معروفة لدي اليهود      والأمم،  عرفها هيرقليتس Heracllitus حوالي      500 ق.م بأنها العقل الجامع الذي  يحكم العالم ويخترقه، وقد تبناه الرواقيون      وأشاعوه. وفي اليهودية  الهلينية "اللوغوس" هو أقنوم مستقل، تطورت فكرته ليكون      مصاحبًا للحكمة  (صوفيا) (الحكمة 9: 1، 2؛ 18: 15). إذ ربط فيلون      السكندري بين تعبيرات فلسفية ومفاهيم كتابية قال أن اللوغوس هو نموذج إلهي      جاء العالم صورة له. 
                v "لوغوس" في اليونانية لها معان      كثيرة. فهي  تعني الكلمة والعقل والتقدير وعلة الأشياء الفردية التي عليها تقوم.       بكل هذه جميعًا نحن نعلن عن المسيح.
     القديس جيروم
          v لكننا نعلم أن المسيح لم يُولد كمثل كلمة      منطوق بها، بل هو الكلمة الكائن الجوهري الحي، لا يُنطق بشفتين ولا ينتشر      متبددًا، بل هو مولود من الآب أبديًا، لا يُوصف في الجوهر. إذ" في      البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند اللَّه، وكان الكلمة اللَّه". إنه جالس      عن يمين اللَّه، الكلمة يفهم إرادة الآب، خالد، كل الأشياء كائنة بأمره.
           الكلمة نزل وصعد، أما الكلمة التي ننطق نحن بها      فإنها تنزل ولا تصعد.
           ينطق "الكلمة" قائلاً: "أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند      أبي" (يو 38:8).
           للكلمة سلطان، يملك على كل شيء، إذ أعطى الآب كل      شيء للابن (مت 27:11، يو 22:5).
     القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
          v إن كان قد وُجد وقت لم يكن فيه الابن،      يكون الأب  نورًا قاتمًا. فإنه كيف لا يكون نورًا قاتمًا إن كان ليس له بهاء؟       فالآب موجود دائمًا، والابن موجود دائًمًا... البهاء يتولد من النور، ومع  ذلك      فالبهاء أزلي مع النور الذي يلده. النور دائم والبهاء دائم. النور  يولد بهاءه،      لكن هل وُجد بدون بهائه؟... لتقبلوا أن الله يلد ابنه  السرمدي. 
     القديس أغسطينوس
          يفهم "عند" هنا "معه أزليا"، أي أن الكلمة      مع الآب شريك معه في أزليته دون انفصال.
                v "والكلمة كان عند الله"؛ لهذا فهو      أزلي كالآب نفسه، لأنه لم يكن الآب بدون الكلمة، بل كان الله (الكلمة) مع الله،      كل في أقنومه الخاص. 
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
          يؤكد القديس أمبروسيوس مساواة الكلمة  للآب      من أن الإنجيلي أورد الكلمة قبل الآب، ولو أن الآب أعظم من جهة  طبيعة اللاهوت      لما تجاسر وفعل هذا. وأيضًا بولس الرسول ذكر نعمة  المسيح قبل محبة الآب (2 كو      4:13). [ترتيب الكلمات (الخاصة بالثالوث)  غالبًا ما تتغير لذا لاق ألا تتساءل      عن الترتيب والدرجات. ففي اللَّه  الآب والابن ولا يوجد فصل في وحدة اللاهوت.
           عالج القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم اعتراض      الأريوسيين على مساواة الابن أو الكلمة للآب بدعوى أنه جاءت الكلمة "اللَّه"      هنا بدون أداة التعريف: "وكان الكلمة إلهًا".  وهو ذات الفكر الذي يقتبسه      شهود يهوه حاليًا. وقد فنّد القديس هذه       الحجة موضحًا أن الكتاب المقدس أشار أحيانًا إلى الآب والروح القدس دون  ربط      اسميهما بأداة التعريف، بل وأحيانًا أشار إلى الابن والكلمة أنه  اللَّه مرتبطًا      بأداة التعريف. هذا وأنه في ذات الموضع هنا ينسب  للكلمة سمات خاصة باللَّه      بكونه الأزلي، والخالق وواهب الحياة  والإنارة. فلو أنه أقل من اللَّه لكان قد      تحدث صراحة عن ذلك حتى لا  يحدث لبس.
                v إنه لم يستخدم تعبيرًا يشير إلى وجود حدود      إذ لم يقل: "له بداية" بل "في البدء". بفعل "كان"  يحملكم إلى      فكرة أن الابن بلا بداية. ربما يقول أحد: "لاحظ أن الآب  قد أضيف إليه أداة      التعرف (اللَّه)، أما الابن فبدونها "إله". ماذا  إذن عندما يقول الرسول: "الإله      العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع" (تي 2: 13). مرة  أخرى: "الذي فوق الكل إله (الله)" (رو9:      5)؟ 
           حقًا إنه يشير هنا إلى الابن دون أداة التعريف،      لكنه يفعل  نفس الشيء مع الآب أيضًا، على الأقل في الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي (2: 6)       حيث يقول: "الذي في شكل إله لم يُحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للَّه"، وأيضًا  في      الرسالة إلى أهل رومية: (نعمة لكم وسلام من اللَّه (دون التعريف)  أبينا والرب      يسوع المسيح" (رو 1: 7)... وأيضًا عند الحديث عن الآب  يقول: اللَّه (إله) هو      روح" (يو 4: 24)، فليس لأن أداة التعريف لم  ترتبط بكلمة "روح" ننفي طبيعة      اللَّه الروحية. هكذا هنا وإن كانت أداة  التعريف لم تلحق بالابن، فالابن بسبب      هذا ليس بأقل من اللَّه.
            القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
*

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john1.htm



نكمل شوية تاني،،،،


*The  Word Is More Than the Utterance of a Sound. Hilary of Poitiers:  You  will plead that a word is the sound of a voice; that it is a naming  of  things, an utterance of thought.… The nature of a word is that it is   first a potentiality, afterwards a past event; an existing thing only   while it is being heard. How can we say, “In the beginning was the   Word,” when a word neither exists before, nor lives after, a definite   point of time? Can we even say that there is a point of time  in which a  word exists? Not only are the words in a speaker’s mouth  nonexistent  until they are spoken and perished the instant they are  uttered, but  even in the moment of utterance there is a change from the  sound that  commences to that which ends a word.… Even though your  unpracticed ear  failed to catch the first clause, “In the beginning was  the Word,” why  complain of the next, “And the Word was with God”? Was it  “and the Word  was in God” that you heard?… Or is it that your provincial dialect makes no distinction between in and with? The assertion is that which was in the beginning was with, not in, another.… Hear now the rank and the name of the Word: And the Word was God.   Your plea that the Word is the sound of a voice, the utterance of a   thought, falls to the ground. The Word is a reality, not a sound, a   Being, not a speech, God, not a nonentity. On the Trinity 2.15.85*​ *Godhead  Is an Inherent Character of Christ’s Nature. Hilary of Poitiers:  [The  Son], being God, is nothing else than God. For when I hear the  words  “And the Word was God,” they do not merely tell me that the Son  was  called God; they reveal to my understanding that he is God. In those   previous instances, where Moses was called god and others were styled   gods,86 there was the mere addition of a name by way of title. Here a solid essential truth is stated: “The Word was God.” That was   indicates no accidental title but an eternal reality, a permanent   element of his existence, an inherent character of his nature. On the  Trinity 7.11.87*​ *What  He Was, He Laid Aside. Gregory of Nazianzus:  [He] is not contained in  any place; the timeless, the bodiless, the  uncircumscribed, the same  who was and is; who was both above time and  came under time, and was  invisible and is seen. He was in the beginning  and was with God and was  God. The word was  occurs the third time to be confirmed by  number. What he was, he laid  aside; what he was not, he assumed; not  that he became two, but he  deigned to be one made out of the two. For  both are God, that which  assumed and that which was assumed; two  natures meeting in one, not two  sons (let us not give a false account  of the blending). On the Words of the Gospel, “When Jesus Had Finished  These Sayings,” Oration 37.2.88*​ *No  Article Needed in Affirming Divinity of the Word. Chrysostom:  See, he  says, how the Father is named with the addition of the article  but the  Son without it. What do you do then when the apostle says, “The  great  God, and our Savior Jesus Christ,”89 and again, “Who is above all, God”?90   It is true that here he has mentioned the Son, without the article;  but  [the apostle] does the same with the Father also, at least in his   epistle to the Philippians, where he says, “Who being in the form of   God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God,”91 and again to the Romans, “Grace to you, and peace, from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.”92   Besides, it was superfluous for it to be attached in that place, when   close above it was continually attached to “the Word.” For as in   speaking concerning the Father, he says, “God is a Spirit,”93   and we do not, because the article is not joined to “Spirit,” yet deny   the spiritual nature of God. Likewise here, although the article is  not  annexed to the Son, the Son is not on that account a lesser God.  Why so?  Because in saying “God” and again “God,” he does not reveal to  us any  difference in this Godhead, but the contrary. For having before  said,  “and the Word was God,” so that no one might suppose the Godhead  of the  Son to be inferior, he immediately adds the characteristics of  genuine  Godhead, including eternity, for “He was,” says he, “in the  beginning  with God,” and attributes to him [in the next verse] the  office of  creator. Homilies on the Gospel of John 4.3.94*​ *John  Anticipates Those Denying the Deity of the Son. Cyril of Alexandria:   The one who bore within him the Spirit was not ignorant that some   should arise in the last times who would accuse the essence of the Only   Begotten and “deny the Lord that bought them.”95   These suppose that the Word who appeared from God the Father is not by   nature God but rather bring in besides him some, so to speak, spurious   and false-called god having the name of Sonship and Deity, but this  not  really being the case.…*​ *It   was almost as though someone was already resisting the words of truth   and almost saying to the holy Evangelist: “ ‘The Word was with God.’  And  so it was. We agree fully to what you have written concerning this.  The  Father has being and exists separately, and the Son is the same  way.  What now should one suppose that the Word is by nature? For his  being  with God does not at all reveal his essence. But since the divine   ******ures proclaim one God, this pertains to the Father only with  whom  the Word was.”*​ *What   then does truth’s herald reply? Not only was “the Word” with God, but   he was also “God.” Through his being with God, he might be known to be   other than the Father and might be believed to be Son distinct and by   himself. Through being “God,” he might be conceived of as consubstantial   and of him by nature as being both God and coming forth from God. For   it were inconceivable, since the Godhead is by all confessed to be one,   that the holy Trinity should not in every possible way arrive at   sameness of essence and so reach one relation of Godhead. He “was” then   also “God.” He did not become so at last, but he “was,” if indeed   eternal being will most specially and surely follow on being God. For   that which became in time, or was at all brought from not being into   being, will not be by nature God. Seeing then that God the Word has   eternity through the word was,  consubstantiality with the Father  through being “God,” how great  punishment and vengeance must we  necessarily think that they shall be  found to incur who think that he  is in any way inferior or unlike him  who begat him. Commentary on the  Gospel of John 1.3.96*​ *The  Word of God Is Yahweh, the One Who Is. Ambrose:  Let the soul that  wishes to approach God raise itself from the body and  cling always to  that highest Good that is divine and lasts forever and  that was from  the beginning and that was with God, that is, the Word of  God. This is  the divine Being “in which we live and are and move.”97   This was in the beginning, this is “The Son of God, Jesus Christ in   you,” he says, “in whom there was not yes and no, but only yes was in   him.”98 He himself told Moses to say, “He who is has sent me.”99 Letter 79.100*​ *85 NPNF 2 9:56. See also Tertullian Against Praxeas 7.*

*86 Ps 82:6 (81:6 lxx, Vg).*

*87 NPNF 2 9:122.*

*88 NPNF 2 7:338.*

*89 Tit 2:13.*

*90 Rom 9:5.*

*91 Phil 2:6.*

*92 Rom 1:7.*

*93 Jn 4:24.*

*94 NPNF 1 14:18**.*

*95 2 Pet 2:1.*

*96 LF 43:22–23**. See also Ambrose Letter 79; Concerning Virgins 3.1.2.*

*97 Acts 17:28.*

*98 2 Cor 1:19.*

*99 Ex 3:14.*

*100 FC 26:443.*

*Elowsky, J. C. (2006). John 1-10. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4a (13). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press.*

​ *


*ده جزء صغير من الأباء.

نيجي للعلماء.


 In  the beginning was  the Word echoes the opening phrase of the book of  Genesis, “In the  beginning, God created the heavens and the earth.”  John will soon  identify this Word as Jesus (v. 14), but here he locates  Jesus’  existence in eternity past with God. The term “the Word” (Gk.  logos)  conveys the notion of divine self-expression or speech and has a  rich OT  background. God’s Word is effective: God speaks, and things  come into  being (Gen. 1:3, 9; Ps. 33:6; 107:20; Isa. 55:10–11), and by  speech he  relates personally to his people (e.g., Gen. 15:1). John also  shows how  this concept of “the Word” is superior to a Greek  philosophical concept  of “Word” (logos) as an impersonal principle of  Reason that gave order  to the universe. And the Word was with God  indicates interpersonal  relationship “with” God, but then and the Word  was God affirms that this  Word was also the same God who created the  universe “in the beginning.”  Here are the building blocks that go into  the doctrine of the Trinity:  the one true God consists of more than one  person, they relate to each  other, and they have always existed. From  the Patristic period (Arius, c.   a.d. 256–336) until the present day (Jehovah’s Witnesses), some have   claimed that “the Word was God” merely identifies Jesus as a god rather   than identifying Jesus as God, because the Greek word for God, Theos,  is  not preceded by a definite article. However, in Greek grammar,   Colwell’s Rule indicates that the translation “a god” is not required,   for lack of an article does not necessarily indicate indefiniteness (“a   god”) but rather specifies that a given term (“God”) is the predicate   nominative of a definite subject (“the Word”). This means that the   context must determine the meaning of Theos here, and the context   clearly indicates that this “God” that John is talking about (“the   Word”) is the one true God who created all things (see also John 1:6,   12, 13, 18 for other examples of Theos without a definite article but   clearly meaning “God”). c. about, approximately

Crossway Bibles. (2008). The ESV Study Bible (2019). Wheaton, IL: Crossway Bibles.


The  Son of God is of one and the selfsame  eternity or everlastingness, and  of one and the selfsame essence or  nature with the Father.           _Geneva Bible Notes (1599)._ 2003 (Jn 1:1). Bellingham,







“The  Word” tells us that Jesus is God. Even  before John says, “The Word was  God,” we know Jesus was because he was  “in the beginning” when only God  existed. That Word was _God,_ says John, placing extra emphasis on the word _God_ in the original language.​ Not only was the Word God, he was _with_   God. He was face-to-face with God. He existed in a mutual relationship   with the Father, distinct, yet one with the Father. Here we have two   divine persons interacting. The Word was together with God, yet the Word   was God. What the Word was, God was also, and what God was, the Word   was: the same essence. We have here one God and two of the three persons   we have come to call the Trinity. The Spirit will be introduced later   in this gospel.​                   Baumler, G. P. (1997). _John_. The People's Bible (7). Milwaukee, Wis.: Northwestern Publishing House.




        The Bible teaches that there is one God and  that there are  three Persons in the Godhead—the Father, the Son, and the  Holy Spirit.  All three of these Persons are God. In this verse, two of  the Persons  of the Godhead are mentioned—God the Father and God the Son.  It is the  first of many clear statements in this Gospel that _Jesus Christ is God_. It is not enough to say that He is “a god,” that He is godlike, or that He is divine. The Bible teaches that He _is_ *God*.          MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Jn 1:1). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.




*In the beginning*] That is, before any  thing was formed-ere God began the great work of creation. This is the  meaning of the word in ﻿Ge 1:1﻿,  to which the evangelist evidently  alludes. This phrase fully proves, in  the mouth of an inspired writer,  that Jesus Christ was _no part of the creation_,  as he existed  when no part of that existed; and that consequently he is  no creature,  as all created nature was formed by him: for _without him was nothing made that is made_, ﻿Joh 1:3﻿. Now, as what was _before_ creation must be _eternal_, and as what gave _being_ to all things, could not have borrowed or derived its being from _any thing_, therefore Jesus, who was _before all things_ and who made all things, must necessarily be the eternal God.​ *Was the Word*] Or, _existed the Logos_. This term should be left untranslated, for the very same reason why the names _Jesus_ and _Christ_   are left untranslated. The first I consider as proper an apellative of   the Saviour of the world as I do either of the two last. And as it  would  be highly improper to say, _the Deliverer, the Anointed_, instead of _Jesus Christ_, so I deem it improper to say, _the Word_, instead of _the Logos_. But as every appellative of the Saviour of the world was de******ive of some _excellence_ in his _person, nature_, or _work_, so the epithet λογος, _Logos_, which signifies _a word spoken, speech, eloquence, doctrine, reason_, or _the faculty of reasoning_, is very properly applied to him, who is the _true light which lighteth every man who cometh into the world_, ﻿Joh 1:9﻿; who is the fountain of all _wisdom_; who giveth _being, life, light, knowledge_, and _reason_, to all men; who is the grand Source of _revelation_, who has declared God unto mankind; who spake by the prophets, for the _testimony of Jesus is the spirit of prophecy_, ﻿Re 19:10﻿; who has illustrated life and immortality by his Gospel, ﻿2 Timothy 1:10﻿; and who has fully made _manifest_ the deep _mysteries_ which lay hidden in the bosom of the invisible God from all eternity, ﻿Joh 1:18﻿.​ The apostle does not borrow this mode of speech from the writings of _Plato_,   as some have imagined: he took it from the ******ures of the Old   Testament, and from the subsequent style of the ancient Jews. It is true   the _Platonists_ make mention of the Logos in this way:-καθ ον αει οντα τα γενομενα εγενετο-_by whom, eternally existing, all things were made_. But as _Plato, Pythagoras, Zeno_, and others, travelled among the Jews, and conversed with them, it is reasonable to suppose that _they_ borrowed this, with many others of their most important notions and doctrines, from them.​ *And the Word was God.*] Or, _God was the Logos_: therefore no subordinate being, no _second_ to the Most High, but the supreme eternal Jehovah.​                   Clarke, A. (1999). _Clarke's Commentary: John_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Jn 1:1). Albany, OR: Ages Software.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

The  background to the title “﻿Word﻿” is   claimed by the scholarly world to  be varied and diverse. (1) Some   students have seen the ideas that John  associated with the term   “﻿Word﻿” as deriving from Grecian philosophy,  specifically from   Heraclitus and the Stoics; i.e., both Heraclitus and  the Stoics   described the Word as the omnipresent force used by God to  create the   world. Philo, a Jewish philosopher and Old Testament  commentator,   followed the Greeks, which meant that none of these people  conceived   the Word as a genuinely _personal being_﻿3﻿ but mostly as an _impersonal force_    much like gravitation or the fusion of catenae (chains of atoms). (2)    Others derived the meaning of “﻿Word﻿” from (a) the Old Testament   (﻿Prov 7:22–8:1﻿,  where God’s wisdom attended the world’s creation; but   again, wisdom was  here less personal and more of an impersonal force)   and/or (b) from  extracanonical Jewish literature (e.g., Wisdom 24).  (3)  More than likely  the term “﻿Word﻿” derived from _Jesus_ and _his preaching and ministering_.    He preached the Word with his mouth, enacted the Word with his   actions,  and embodied the Word with his birth and person. In the New   Testament  the gospel of Jesus is often referred to as “﻿the Word of   God.﻿” The  title for Jesus, “﻿the Word,﻿” may, therefore, derive   entirely from the  Christians, and from neither the pagans nor the Jews,   though some  students contend that the emphases of both paganism and   the Old  Testament cling here to the term “﻿Word.﻿”﻿4﻿​ The    following may have been the meaning (and reason for the usage) of the    title Word as applied to Jesus: (1) Jesus was the major revelation of    God’s will to humankind,﻿5﻿    and revelation usually takes the form of words. This explanation has   to  do primarily with God’s relationships to human beings which are    described in ﻿1:3ff﻿, not with relationships within the deity himself.   John, however, never used the terms ἀποκαλύπτω (αποκαλψπτοm) and ἀποκάλυψις (_apokalypsis_), but instead employed such words as λέγω (λεγοm, “﻿I say﻿”), λαλέω (λαλεοm, “﻿I speak﻿”), and φανερόω (πηανεροοm, “﻿I manifest﻿”). (2) Jesus not only spoke God’s word or message to humankind, but he is God’s word or message.﻿6﻿   There may be a further truth concealed in the use of Logos as the  title  for Jesus in ﻿John 1:1ff﻿;  it is simply this: (3) as any word is   intimately bound to its idea (or  vice versa), so that one cannot have  a  word without its accompanying  idea (in speech or in writing), so  close  are the Father and Jesus the  Son—to have one is to have the  other.  This observation may help to  understand such difficult verses  as  ﻿10:30﻿; ﻿14:9﻿, ﻿28﻿; etc.​ 3 3Cf. Haenchen, _The Gospel of John_, 1:137a.

4 4George R. Beasley-Murray, _John_, Word Biblical Commentary (Waco, TX: Word, 1987), pp. 9–10.

5 5Rudolf Bultmann, _The Gospel of John, A Commentary_ (Philadelphia: Westminster, 1971), p. 21.

6 6Edwyn C. Hoskyns, _The Fourth Gospel_, Francis Noel Davey, ed., 2 vols (London: Faber, 1940); rev. ed. 1 vol. (London: Faber, 1947), p. 139.

 Bryant, B. H., & Krause, M. S. (1998). _John_. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn 1:1). Joplin, Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.




To  Israelites of Old Testament times, God’s   word was more than something  merely written down or spoken out. It was   something active, so that when  God expressed his will, that will was   carried out. God spoke, and it  was done (Gen 1:3; Ps 33:9; Isa   55:10–11). By his active word, God created the universe (Gen 1:6, 9, 14;   Ps 33:6).  God’s word had such life and power that people thought of  it  almost as  if it were a person — God’s living agent or messenger (Ps   107:20; 147:15, 18).​ In John’s Gospel Jesus is called the Word (Greek: _logos_). Greek philosophers used _logos_    in speaking of what they believed to be the principle of reason in  the   universe. John may have kept this in mind when he was writing, but  he   uses _logos_  mainly in the  Old  Testament sense. The Word of God is the living and  active agent of  God,  which existed before creation and was the means by  which God  created.  It is not just like a person, but _is_  a person — not  ‘it’ but  ‘he’. He is not just with God; he is God.  Though distinct  from the  Father, he is inseparably one with him (John 1:1–3).  He is  the source  not only of physical life but also of the full and   spiritual life that  God desires people to have. He brings the light of   God into the world,  and not even the darkness caused by sin can put it   out (John 1:4–5).​ John   the Baptist  announced the coming of Jesus as the light of the world.   John called  people to faith and repentance so that they would be   prepared to  receive Jesus, but John himself could not give them the   light and life  of God. Only Jesus could do that (John 1:6–9).​ Jesus’    coming into the world was like the coming of a person to his home   town.  But the people who lived in the ‘town’, especially his own people    Israel, refused to receive him. Any, however, who did receive him,    whether Israelites or others, became his true people. Such people are    God’s true children. They come into this privileged relationship not    through birth into a particular family or nation, nor through the    actions of others on their behalf, but only through their personal    reception of Jesus Christ (John 1:10–13).​ When    a person writes or speaks, the words he uses are really part of    himself. They may have been in his mind for years, but they remain    unknown unless he writes or speaks them. As long as the eternal Word    remained with God in the unseen heavenly world, it was to a large extent    hidden and unknown, but when God became a human being in the person  of   Jesus, the Word could be seen and heard by all (John 1:14; see also  v.  18).​ Although  John preceded  Jesus, in  both his birth and his ministry, Jesus preceded  John in that  he was  the eternal Word. The one who had always existed as  God now  took upon  himself human form and made God known to humankind.  He  showed people  what God was like not by commanding them to keep the  law  given to  Israel, but by supplying grace and truth in unlimited  supply  to meet  all their needs (John 1:15–18).​                   Fleming, D. C. (1994, c1988). _Concise Bible commentary_. Also published under title: The AMG concise Bible commentary. (408). Chattanooga, Tenn.: AMG Publishers.






_In the beginning._ See Ge 1:1. _Word._  Greeks used   this term not only of the spoken word but also of the  unspoken word,   the word still in the mind—the reason. When they applied  it to the   universe, they meant the rational principle that governs all  things.   Jews, on the other hand, used it as a way of referring to God.  Thus   John used a term that was meaningful to both Jews and Gentiles. _with God._ The Word was distinct from the Father. _was God._   Jesus was God in the fullest sense (see note on Ro 9:5). The prologue   (vv. 1–18) begins and ends with a ringing affirmation of his deity (see   note on v. 18).          Hoeber, R. G. (1997, c1986). _Concordia self-study Bible_. "Lutheran edition of the NIV study Bible" --Foreword. (electronic ed.) (Jn 1:1). St. Louis: Concordia Pub. House.





*ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος*. The book of Genesis opens with ἐν ἀρχῇ ἐποίησεν ὁ θεὸς τὸν οὐρανὸν καὶ τὴν γῆν.    But Jn. begins his hymn on the creative Logos even farther back.   Before  anything is said by him about creation, he proclaims that the   Logos was  in being originally—*ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν*, not *ἐν ἀρχῇ ἐγένετο*   (see for the distinction on 8:58). This doctrine is also found in the   Apocalypse. In that book, Christ is also called the Word of God  (19:13),  and He is represented (22:13)  as claiming pre-existence: “I  am the  Alpha and the Omega, the first and  the last, the beginning and  the  end.” Paul, who does not apply the title “Logos” to Christ, yet has  the  same doctrine of His pre-existence: “He is before all things”  (Col.  1:17). With this cf. the words ascribed to Jesus in 17:5.​ Philo   does not teach the pre-existence of the Logos (see Introd., p. cxl);   but a close parallel to Jn.’s doctrine is the claim of Wisdom (σοφία) in Prov. 8:23, *κύριος** … **πρὸ τοῦ αἰῶνος ἐθεμελίωσέ με ἐν ἀρχῇ, πρὸ τοῦ τὴν γῆν ποιῆσαι*, Jn. never employs the word σοφία (or σόφος), while he uses λόγος of the Personal Christ only here and at v. 14; but it is the Hebrew doctrine of the Divine Word going forth (λόγος προφορικός) rather than the Greek doctrine of immanent Divine Reason (λόγος ἐνδιάθετος) which governs his thought of the relation of the Son to the Father.​ *λόγος*   is apparently used of the Personal Christ at Heb. 4:12 (this  difficulty  need not be examined here); as we hold it to be in 1 Jn.  1:1, *ὃ ἦν ἀπʼ ἀρχῆς ὃ ἀκηκόαμεν** … **περὶ τοῦ λόγου τῆς ζωῆς* (see for ἀπʼ ἀρχῆς on 15:27 below, and cf. Introd., p. lxi).​ καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν. εἶναι πρός τινα is not a classical constr., and the meaning of πρός here is not quite certain. It is generally rendered _apud_, as at Mk. 6:3, 9:19, 14:49, Lk. 9:41; but Abbott (_Diat._ 2366) urges that πρὸς τὸν θεόν carries the sense of “having regard to God,” “looking toward God” (cf. 5:19). This sense of _direction_ may be implied in 1 Jn. 2:1 παράκλητον ἔχομεν πρὸς τὸν πατέρα, but less probably in 1 Jn. 1:2, τὴν ζωὴν τὴν αἰώνιον ἥτις ἦν πρὸς τὸν πατέρα, which provides a close parallel to the present passage. In Prov. 8:30, Wisdom says of her relation to God, ἤμην παρʼ αὐτῷ: and in like manner at Jn. 17:5, Jesus speaks of His pre-incarnate glory as being παρὰ σοί. It is improbable that Jn. meant to distinguish the meanings of παρὰ σοί at 17:5 and of πρὸς τὸν θεόν at 1:1. We cannot get a better rendering here than “the Word was with God.”​ The imperfect ἦν is used in all three clauses of this verse, and is expressive in each case of continuous timeless existence.​ *καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος*, “the Word was God” (the constr. being similar to πνεῦμα ὁ θεός of 4:24). θεός is the predicate, and is anarthrous, as at Rom. 9:5, ὁ ὢν ἐπὶ πάντων θεός. L reads ὁ θεός, but this would identify the Logos with the totality of divine existence, and would contradict the preceding clause.​ _Diat. _E. A. Abbott’s _Diatessarica_, including his _Johannine Vocabulary_ and _Johannine Grammar_, Parts I.–X. (1900–1915).

L _Regius_ (ε 56). Paris. viii. Cc. 15:2–20 21:15–25 are missing.

 Bernard, J. H. (1929). _A critical and exegetical commentary on the Gospel according to St. John_. Paged continuously. (A. H. McNeile, Ed.) (1:1-2). New York: C. Scribner' Sons.




*1–12** FOCUS ON JESUS’ IDENTITY*​ The    Gospel starts with a distinctive, poetic prologue which speaks of the    eternal ‘word’ of God that was ‘in the beginning’ and which then  became   flesh in Jesus (1:1–18).  The first human figure to come on  stage is  John the Baptist: he  testifies to Jesus, as the lamb and  Spirit-filled  son of God. John’s  disciples and others come to Jesus,  and also confess  him, right at the  start of the Gospel, as Messiah,  king and son of God  (1:6–8, 19–51).​ Jesus’   miracles in  John’s Gospel are ‘signs’ of his divinity, and   significantly his  ministry opens in Cana of Galilee with his turning of   the water to wine  in 2:1–11.  Jesus then goes up to Jerusalem (as he  does frequently in  John); it is  Passover time and he drives the  traders from the temple,  speaking of the  destruction and raising up of  the temple (2:12–25).​ The   first of  many theological dialogues with Jewish religious leaders   follows, as  Jesus tells the Pharisee Nicodemus that he must be born   again (or  ‘from above’), and speaks of the son of man being ‘lifted up’,   as  Moses lifted the snake in the wilderness (3:1–22).  Jesus is then   described as having a period of ministry in Judea,  baptizing (with his   disciples), almost in tandem with John, who again  affirms the  greatness  of Jesus (3:22–4:3).​ Jesus  moves from  Judea to Samaria, where he offers living water to the  Samaritan woman  (4:1–42), then to Galilee where he heals the nobleman’s  son (4:43–54).   Then back in Jerusalem he heals the lame man at the  pool of Bethesda,   which leads into a discussion of Jesus’ authority  with ‘the Jews’ who   are hostile to him (ch. 5). In ch. 6,  5,000 are  miraculously fed in  Galilee, which leads into a discussion of  Jesus as  the bread come down  from heaven (including the first of the  great ‘I  am’ sayings in 6:35)  and as the one who gives his flesh for the life of  the world. Ch. 7  has  Jesus back in Jerusalem for the feast of  tabernacles, and the  people  argue fiercely over whether Jesus is the  Christ. In ch. 8 Jesus speaks  of himself as the light of the world, and  claims controversially that  ‘before Abraham was, I am’ (v. 58). Ch. 9   has Jesus heal the man born  blind, with the Pharisees threatening to   expel from the synagogue  anyone who confesses Jesus as the Christ. In   ch. 10 Jesus speaks of  himself as the good shepherd, and in ch. 11   Jesus astonishingly calls  his dead friend Lazarus out of the tomb, thus   provoking the authorities  to determine to eliminate Jesus, because of   his dangerous popularity.  Ch. 12  may be seen as a sort of  transitional chapter as we begin to  head  towards Jesus’ death at  Passover time: he is anointed by Mary, but   plotted against by others.​                   Wenham, D., & Walton, S. (2001). _Exploring the New Testament, Volume 1: The Gospels and Acts_ (243). London: Society for Promoting Christian Knowledge.




“In the beginning” recalls the opening words   of Genesis 1:1:  “In the beginning God created the heavens and the   earth.” The  expression does not refer to a particular moment of time   but assumes a  timeless eternity. “Word” (_logos_; GK 3364) has several meanings. Ordinarily it refers to a spoken word, with emphasis on the meaning conveyed. _Logos,_    therefore, is an expression of personality in communication.  ******ure   also tells us that it is creative in its power: “By the word  of the  Lord were the heavens made, their starry host by the breath of  his  mouth” (Ps 33:6).  To the Hebrew “the word of God” was the   self-assertion of the divine  personality; to the Greek the formula   denoted the rational mind that  ruled the universe. John is asserting   that the “Word” is the source of  all that is visible and antedates the   totality of the material world.​ The use of _logos_    implies that John was endeavoring to bring out the full significance   of  the Incarnation to the Gentile world as well as to the Jewish   people.  While not adopting the Greek concept in its entirety, he   indicates that  Jesus had universal rather than local significance and   that he spoke  with ultimate authority. He was preexistent, involved in   the act of  creation, and therefore superior to all created beings.  This   presentation lifts Christ above the materialistic, pagan concept  of   deities just as the Incarnation brings the Hebrew concept of God  into   everyday life.​ The preposition  “with”  (GK 4639)  in the phrase “the Word was with God” indicates both  equality  and  distinction of identity along with association. The  phrase can be   rendered “face to face with.” It therefore suggests  personality and   coexistence with the Creator, and yet is an expression  of his creative   being.​ The three  statements of v.1   bring out three different aspects of the nature of  the Word. The first   speaks of his preexistence, the second of his  distinctiveness, and the   third of his deity.​ GK Goodrick/ Kohlenberger number

 Barker, K. L. (1994). _Expositor's Bible Commentary (Abridged)_ (296). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.




John’s  first words, “In the beginning,” are   probably a conscious reminiscence  of the first words of the Bible. The   first book of the Hebrew Bible was  named “In the beginning” (from its   opening words); therefore, the  expression would be widely known. John   is writing about a new beginning,  a new creation, and he uses words   that recall the first creation. He  soon goes on to use other words that   are important in Genesis 1, such as “life” (v. 4), “light” (v. 4), and   “darkness” (v. 5). Genesis 1  described God’s first creation; John’s   theme is God’s new creation.  Like the first, the second is not carried   out by some subordinate being.  It is brought about through the agency   of the _Logos,_  the very Word of God. There is continuity with  the  old creation. The  Word was “in the beginning,” which means that he  was  before all else.7 But it probably means more. The term rendered “beginning” can also denote “origin” in the sense of basic cause.8 Temple    is probably right in thinking that the phrase here combines two    meanings, “in the beginning of history” and “at the root of the    universe.” John is fond of using expressions with more than one meaning.    If it happened only occasionally we might regard it as coincidence  and   make a serious effort to decide between the two possibilities. But  it   happens so often that it must be seen as deliberate. It is John’s  way  of  bringing out the fuller meaning of whatever expression he is  using.  So  here it seems that he has both possible meanings in mind and  wants  us to  see both in his words. It is quite in his manner to begin  his  Gospel  with an expression that is to be taken in two ways. Both  are  important.  There never was a time when the Word was not. There  never  was a thing  that did not depend on him for its existence. The  verb  “was” is most  naturally understood of the eternal existence of  the  Word: “the Word  continually was.”9    We should not press the tense unduly, but certainly the verb denotes    neither a completed state nor a coming into being. It is appropriate  to   eternal, unchanging being. John is affirming that the Word existed   before  creation, which makes it clear that the Word was not created.  It  is of  the utmost importance to grasp this. Others, particularly  among  the Jews  with their emphasis on the one God as the source of all   things, had  thought of the Word as of excellent dignity, but as   subordinate, as a  created being. It is fundamental to John that the   Word is not to be  included among created things. “In the beginning”   (with all the fullness  of meaning that these words can hold) the Word   “was.” “He is seen as  greater than all things, greater than time,   changeless as eternity” (Guthrie).​ For “the Word” _(Logos)_   see Additional Note A, pp. 102–13.  The introduction of the term as   something familiar in the very first  line of the Gospel brings before   us one of the difficulties that will  remain with us throughout. It is   not proven beyond doubt whether the  term, as John uses it, is to be   derived from Jewish or Greek or some  other source.10    Nor is it plain precisely what he meant by it. John does not tell us,    and we are left to work out for ourselves the precise allusion and  its   significance. Again and again we will find ourselves in this  situation.  I  do not mean that John’s thought is confused or that we  cannot follow   what he is saying. On the contrary, his thought is clear  and his style   lucid. But his combination of simplicity and profundity  often leaves  us  wondering whether we have caught all his meaning.​ This    at any rate can be said: “the Word” points to the truth that it is of    the very nature of God to reveal himself. A person’s word is the  means   whereby he reveals what he is thinking. “The Word of God is His  thought   (if we may put it so) uttered so that men can understand it.”11 God is not to be thought of as aloof and indifferent. He reveals himself. But he reveals himself as he chooses.12    He is sovereign in revelation as in all else. We must guard against   two  misinterpretations. The one is that of thinking of the revelation   as  static. It is more than the revelation of certain truths about God.   To  know God is life eternal (17:3). The knowledge of God that the Word   brings is not merely information. It is life. The Word is creative.13    The other is that of thinking of the Word as nothing more than an    attribute or even an activity of God. John thinks of the Word as coming    to earth in the person of Jesus of Nazareth (v. 14).  At the same time   he partakes of the innermost being of God, for “the  Word was God.” It   is probably impossible for us to read the Prologue  without thoughts  of  Jesus of Nazareth, but it is worth bearing in mind  that there is   nothing to link the two until we come to verse 14.  Until that point the   first readers of this Gospel would have thought of  the Word in terms   of a supremely great Being or Principle. If we are to  evaluate the   intended impact of these words we must bear this in mind.​ “The Word was with God” is probably as good a translation as we can manage for a difficult Greek expression.14    If the preposition is to be taken literally, it means “the Word was    toward God.” John thinks of no opposition between the Word and the    Father. The whole existence of the Word was oriented toward the Father.    Probably we should understand from the preposition the two ideas of    accompaniment and relationship. That the thought is of importance and is    no casual expression is indicated by the fact that the statement is    repeated in verse 2. It marks an advance on the previous statement (cf.   also 1 John 1:2). There John established the personal existence of the   Word.  Now he goes on to the Word’s personal character in relation to   the  Father. Not only did the Word exist “in the beginning,” but he   existed  in the closest possible connection with the Father. The   expression does  differentiate between the two. Perhaps John is by   implication refuting  any idea that the Word is an emanation from God,   quite distinct from the  Godhead. The Word and God are not identical.   But they are one.​ The  high point is   reached in the third affirmation: “the Word was God.”  Nothing higher   could be said: all that may be said about God may fitly  be said about   the Word. This statement should not be watered down. Moffatt renders, “the Logos was divine” (Goodspeed, Schonfield, and others are similar). While this English probably means much the same as does that of _NIV__,_ the emphasis is different, and such translations are no improvement.15 John is not merely saying that there is something divine about Jesus. He is affirming that he is God,16 and doing so emphatically as we see from the word order in the Greek.​ If    that is a staggering affirmation to us, there is no reason for   thinking  that it was any less so to the Jewish author of this Gospel.   To the  Jews of the day monotheism was more than a belief commonly held.   It was a  conviction to be clung to with fierce tenacity. The Jews   might be  ground down under the heel of the Roman conquerors, but they   could do  more than hate their military superiors. They could despise   them. The  Romans were no more than ignorant idolaters, and, crass   folly, believed  in many gods! The Jews knew with an unshakable   certainty that there was,  there could be, only one God. When John says,   “the Word was God,” his  words must be understood in the light of   Jewish pride in monotheism.  Even though this writer regarded monotheism   as a central tenet in his  religion he yet could not withhold from the   Word the designation “God.”​ He  says   “the Word was God,” not “God was the Word.” The latter would have   meant  that God and the Word were the same; it would have pointed to an    identity. But John is leaving open the possibility that there may be    more to “God” than the “Word” (clearly he thought of the Father as God,    and his later references indicate a similar status for the Spirit).  But   he lays it down unequivocally that nothing less than “God” will do  for   our understanding of the Word.17​ We   should perhaps notice that John refers to Jesus as God again in verse   18 and in 20:28. If the present passage refers to Jesus in his   pre-incarnate state as God, verse 18 takes up the thought for the   incarnate Word and 20:28 for the risen Christ. John thus asserts the   deity of his Lord at three very important places in his narrative.18​ 7 Knox renders, “At the beginning of time,” but John’s ἐν ἀρχῇ    is at once more concise, more far-reaching, and more impressive. We    might get something of its force by considering the slightly different ἀπʼ ἀρχῆς   that is used in 1 John 1:1.  This draws attention to what took place   from the beginning on, whereas  our present passage tells us that in the   beginning “the Word was already  there” (Barclay’s  translation).  Barth  says finely, “this Word was not, like all other  words, a created  human  word, merely relating to God, merely speaking  from God and  about God.  As the Word it is spoken in the place where God  is, namely,  ἐν ἀρχῇ, _in principio_ of all that is” (_Church Dogmatics_, I/1 [Edinburgh, 1955], p. 459).

8 Thus   BAGD  gives the first meaning of the word as “beginning” and the  second  as  “the first cause.” Tertullian makes a great deal of the  double  meaning  of the term ἀρχή in Gen. 1:1 (LXX) in his argument against Hermogenes (XIX; ANF, III, p. 488).

Temple William Temple, _Readings in St. John’s Gospel_ (London, 1947)

9 “Was” is ἦν, not ἐγένετο, which is used in vv. 3, 6, and 14 (see 8:58 for a good illustration of the difference between γίνομαι and εἰμί). It is relevant to notice that ἦν   occurs again in the next clause, where Knox brings out the continuous   force by rendering, “God had the Word abiding with him.” Westcott   draws  attention to the fact that, whereas the opening of Genesis takes   us  back to the beginning and that which starts from that point, “St.   John  lifts our thoughts _beyond_ the beginning and dwells on that  which  ‘was’ when time, and with time finite being, began its course.”  Calvin   thinks little of any argument drawn from the tense of the verb  and   looks for “weightier reasons … the Evangelist sends us to the  eternal   sanctuary of God and teaches us that the Word was, as it were,  hidden   there before He revealed Himself in the outward workmanship of  the   world.”

Guthrie D. Guthrie, _Exploring God’s Word: Bible Guide to John’s Gospel (London, 1986)_

10 Cf.    R. P. Casey, who says that the Prologue’s “principal difficulty lies    neither in its style nor in its terminology but in the fact that its    author has his feet planted firmly in two worlds: that of the O.T. and    that of Hellenistic philosophy and allows his gaze to wander easily  from   one to the other. At every important point he has not only two   thoughts  instead of one, but two sets of allusions in mind” (_JThS_, n.s. IX [1958], p. 270).

11 C. H. Dodd, _How to Read the Gospels_   (London, 1944), p. 29. Cf. also Bailey, “Self-revelation in active   expression of His will and in rational order is part of God’s nature.”

12 Cf.    Karl Heim: “The word distinguishes itself only from the dark foil of    silence. If there is no silence the speaker cannot make himself    understood at all. His words then are drowned in noise. Therefore there    is no understanding of the word of God in all those philosophies which    do not acknowledge the distinction between these two forms of God’s    presence, silence and speech, which hold the opinion either that God is    equally beyond reach everywhere, or that He can be experienced    everywhere in the same way and is always equally near” (_Jesus the Lord_ [Edinburgh and London, 1959], p. 154).

13 Cf.   Barrett:  “the term Logos is seen to describe God in the process of    self-communication—not the communication of knowledge only, but in a    self-communication which inevitably includes the imparting of true    knowledge. The Logos is a Word of God which at the same time declares    his nature and calls into being a created life in which a divine power    circulates” (p. 61).

14 ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν. Many commentators (e.g. Bernard, Boismard) deny that πρός with the accusative differs from παρά    with the dative. J. Rendel Harris says bluntly that the construction    used here is due to “the writer’s or the translator’s Greek, or if we    prefer it, want of Greek” (_The Origin of the Prologue to St John’s Gospel_   [Cambridge, 1917], p. 5). But the Greek of this Gospel is not  slipshod.  Dods maintains that the preposition “implies not merely  existence  alongside of but personal intercourse. It means more than μετά or παρά,   and is regularly employed in expressing the presence of one person  with  another.” For its use with persons cf. Matt. 13:56; Mark 6:3.  According  to A. T. Robertson, “the literal idea comes out well, ‘face  to face  with God’ ” (Robertson, p. 623). He also says, “face-to-face  converse”  is in mind (p. 625). MacGregor thinks that the preposition  “expresses _nearness_ combined with the sense of _movement towards_    God, and so indicates an active relationship. The Logos and God do  not   simply exist side by side, but are on terms of living intercourse,  and   such fellowship implies separate personality.” It is hard to see  less.   B. F. C. Atkinson feels a sense of intimacy, and finds in the    construction “the sense of home.” He cites as examples of this use, “I    will arise and go _home_ to my father.… And he arose and went _home_ to his father” (Luke 15:18, 20). This passage he takes to mean, “The word was in God’s home” (_The Theology of Prepositions_   [London, n.d.], p. 19). For BDF the construction signifies “with, in   the company of” (239 [1]). MiM discovers in it “not merely being beside,   but maintaining communion and intercourse with,” and cites Mark 6:3; 1   John 1:2; 2:1.

Moffatt James Moffatt, _The New Testament: A New Translation_ (London, n.d.)

Goodspeed Edgar J. Goodspeed, _The New Testament: An American Translation (Chicago, 1923)_

Schonfield H. J. Schonfield, _The Authentic New Testament_ (London, 1956)

_NIV __New International Version_

15  The Greek is Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος. The adjective “divine” would be θεῖος,   a word that was available and is found in the New Testament (Acts   17:29; 2 Pet. 1:3, 4). Godet thinks that if this word been used of the _Logos_    it would have denoted “a quasi-divinity, a condition intermediate    between God and the creature.” John is not saying this but affirming the    full deity of the _Logos._ Abbott points out that it is more common to have an adjective than a noun in this position (1994_a;_   he cites 6:60),  which makes John’s use of the noun all the more   significant. The  difficulty about the construction is the absence of   the article with Θεός. Strachan says dogmatically, “the word _theos_    has no article, thus giving it the significance of an adjective.” But    this is too simple. How else in Greek would one say, “The Word was   God”?  And, as Westcott says, an article would equate Θεός and Λόγος, and would be “pure Sabellianism.” Had this been John’s meaning he could not have said “the Word was with God.”​ The    true explanation of the article appears to be given by E. C. Colwell,    who has shown that in the New Testament definite nouns that precede  the   verb regularly lack the article (_JBL_, LII [1933], pp. 12–21). On this verse he comments: “The absence of the article does _not_    make the predicate indefinite or qualitative when it precedes the   verb;  it is indefinite in this position only when the context demands   it. The  context makes no such demand in the Gospel of John” (p. 21).   See  further B. M. Metzger’s comments on Colwell’s view (_ExT_, LXIII [1951–52], pp. 125–26), and the discussion by J. Gwyn Griffiths (_ExT_,   LXII [1950–51], pp. 314–16). Strachan’s statement ignores the usage of   the New Testament, as do translations like that of Moffatt. N. Turner   comments on Moffatt’s  rendering, “Once again dilution of the high   Christology of a New  Testament author is seen to be based on a   fallacious appeal to unfounded  grammatical principles” (_Grammatical Insights_,   p. 17).  B. A. Mastin has some reservations about Colwell’s approach,   but he  firmly rejects the idea that the passage means no more than  that  the  Word was divine. He concludes that it is “overwhelmingly  probable  that John 1:1 describes the pre-existent Logos as God” (_NTS_, 22 [1975–76], p. 37). _NEB_    renders, “what God was, the Word was,” and J. A. T. Robinson makes a    good deal of this rendering in his objection to the conventional    understanding of the words (_Honest to God_ [London, 1963], p. 71). E. D. Freed, however, in an article entitled “Honest to John” (_ExT_,    LXXV [1963–64], pp. 61–63), maintains that Robinson’s treatment of   this  and other Johannine passages can scarcely be accepted. He argues   for  the rendering “the Word was God.” This is the way _NRSV_ takes it (as also Knox, Weymouth, etc.).​

16 Cf. E. M. Sidebottom: “One cannot help feeling that the tendency to write ‘the Word was divine’ for θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος    springs from a reticence to attribute the full Christian position to    John. It will not do to say that the meaning is that the Word ‘belongs    to the same sphere of being as God’; Philo could have accepted some  such   formula as that.… But Philo was a Jew. He could not have accepted  what   the Church taught about Christ” (_The Christ of the Fourth Gospel_ [London, 1961], pp. 48–49).

17 D.    M. Baillie finely brings out the importance of this: “when Justin,    Irenaeus, Tertullian, Clement and Origen set themselves to grapple with    the question as to whether the Logos was of the very being of God    Himself from all eternity, the discussion was not on some remote point    of ancient ****physics. The question was: Is the redeeming purpose  which   we find in Jesus part of the very being and essence of God? Is  that   what God is? Is it His very nature to create, and to reveal  Himself, and   to redeem His creation? Is it therefore not some  subordinate or   intermediate being, but the Eternal God Himself, that  reveals Himself to   us and became incarnate in Jesus for our  salvation?” (_God Was in Christ_ [London, 1955], p. 70).

18 B. A. Mastin brings this out in his very important article, “A Neglected Feature of the Christology of the Fourth Gospel” (_NTS_, 22 [1975–76], pp. 32–51). He says, for example, “In both John 1:1 and 1:18 θεός    is also used of the Father, and presumably in this case it conveys   that  he is God; it is difficult to suppose that the word bears an   entirely  different meaning when it is used later in these verses of the   Logos”  (p. 50). G. Reim endorses Mastin’s argument and shows that   there is a  fulfillment of Ps. 45 behind what John writes (_NTS_, 30 [1984], pp. 158–60).

 Morris, L. (1995). _The Gospel According to John_. The New International Commentary on the New Testament (64). Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.





نكتفي بهذا القدر ، وللعلم ، يوجد أكثر من هذا.



> *الكلمه في الكتاب المقدس هي التى ماتت علي الصليب وموت الكلمه ينفي الوهيتها*


ما   هو ملون بالأحمر هو دليل صارخ على انك لا تعرف ولا حتى ما قبل ابجديات    اللاهوت المسيحي ! فأنك تطلق صفة التأنيث على " الكلمة " ! وبالطبع انت لا    تعرف لا موقعها اية ! مع العلم ان اللغة العربية حتى لما بتقرأها قدامك  في   الكتاب المقدس بتلاقي مكتوب " في البدء كان الكلمة " وليس " كانت  الكلمة "   وبعدها " وكان الكلمة الله " وليس " وكانت " ... إلخ ! فلا اعرف  كيف  تتكلم  في اللاهوت ولا تحرف قبل ابجدياته !


سـ 2 : ممكن تجيل لنا كلمة " الكلمة " هنا واخدة تصريف مذكر ولا مؤنث في اليوناني ؟



> *وموت الكلمه ينفي الوهيتها لان الاله لا يموت كما في حبقوق 6/16
> *


بغض النظر دلوقتى عن التذكير والتأنيث نشوف الموضوع الجميل الي اتكلمت فيه واللي انت شغال نقل فيه اليومين دول ،

فعلا الإله لا يموت كلاهوت وليس كناسوت ، 
طبعا هاتروح تجيب كلام عن الإنفصال ( وانا هاستناك عشان المفاجأة ) هاتجيب الكلام ده :

http://www.eld3wah.net/html/m03az/ilah-kamil.htm


لو هاتجيبه ، اعفيك انا من نقله وقل لنا نرد عليه وخلاص بدل تعبك.

​ :

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *- المصدر - كتاب اللاهوت العقيدى الجزء الثانى -للانبا غريغريوس
> 
> يقول
> 
> ...


وهذا  كلام صحيح واستشهاد عجيب به ! فمن الذي قال أنه اخر غير الكلمة ( المسيح )  في الجسد  لكي تستشهد بأنه الكلمة في الجسد ؟؟ شيء عجيب ! ما علاقة هذا  بذاك اصلاً ؟

هو اي تصوير لاي كلام مالهوش علاقة بالموضوع وخلاص ؟

طيب تعالى كدة نشوف قال اية تاني  في موضوعنا بقى ( مش خارج موضوعنا زي ما انت بتعمل ) ؟












​

ونخلي الباقي لما تتكلم عن الإنفصال اللي انت معتقد انك ممتاز فيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> * ثالثا : ليس المسيح وحده هو من حمل لقب الكلمه ( ان ثبت انه الكمه ) فانبياء العهدالقديم حملوا لقب كلمه الله ايضا*





> * -يقول العلامه أوريجينوس ان انبياء العهد القديم تمتعوا بكلمة الرب التى صارت لهم (هو1:1 , اش 2:1 , ار 14:1)*


اية علاقة الآية دي ومثيلتها بموضوعنا ؟ هو حضرتك دخلت على السيرش بتاع  الكتاب المقدس وكتبت كلمة " الكلمة " واللي طلع لك جبته لينا ؟ طيب مش تبص  وتقرأ ؟ طيب مش تفهم المكتوب ؟ طيب مش تلاحظ على الأقل كدة بالشبة أن هنا  جاءت مؤنثة وهناك مذكر ؟ طيب مش تلاحظ بالويم ان هنا جاءت " صارت اليهم "  وهناك ماجتش "صارت اليهم " ؟؟ بجد حرام انك تتكلم في اللاهوت ، ، طيب بلاش  كل ده سيبك من كل ده ، طيب مش تقرأ حتى الإقتباس اللي انت جايبه ؟ 
شوف كدة قال اية :



> *-يقول العلامه أوريجينوس ان انبياء العهد القديم تمتعوا بكلمة الرب التى صارت لهم (هو1:1 , اش 2:1 , ار 14:1)
> فقيل قول ( كلمه ) الرب الذي صار الى هوشع بن بئيرى ( هو 1:1) كلمة هوشع   معناها " المخلص " وبيئرى معناها " الابار " فان كل من تمتع بالخلاص هو ابن   الابارالتى تفيض في اعماق حكمه الله فهو ابن الحكم , وكما جاء في الكتاب   المقدس " الحكمه تبررت من بنيها " (راجع لو 7:53 , مت 11:19 )اما بالنسبه  للاب فقد قيل " وكان الكلمه عند الله " ولم يقل " الكلمه صار الى الاب اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب ...*


*اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب
**اذا  الكلمه ازلى مع الاب


ده كلام مين ؟ ، ده كلامك انت اللي ناقله ! تخيل بقى لما انت تجيب الكلام ده يبقى احنا نرد عليك بإيه ؟ وليه نرد أصلا ؟

*


> *اذن*


اذن دي تتقال لما احنا نرد عليك مش لما تخترع وبعدها تقول " اذن " !


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *بكلمة الله خلقت *


يا عزيزي ، يعني حتى مش عارف تنقل الكلام صح ؟ طيب خدة كبي بست على الأقل عشان ترد على حاجة موجودة فعلاً !

شوف اللي موجود اية :



> و بكلمة الله *خلق*





> *حتي الان لم يثبت ان المسيح هو الكلمه*


رأيك  لا قيمة له عزيزي فأنت مسلم وفوق هذا كله لا تعرف اي شيء في اي شيء في  اللاهوت المسيحي وهذا لا يعيبك فهكذا كل المسلمين لانه ليس دينهم


كما انه ثابت وثبت ويثبت وسيثبت.....



> *ثانيا : المسيح هنا لم يخلق في هذه النصوص ولا يوجد اى اشاره من قريب او من بعيد الى انه خلق*


طيب تعالى نشوف كدة التفاسير لان كلامك لا قيمة له.



> كل شيئ به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان (يو 1 : 3)



The Son  Compared with Created Things. Theodore of Mopsuestia: Intending to make  the divinity of the Only Begotten clearer, [the Evangelist] wanted to  show the difference [of the Son] not only by indicating his dignity but  also by demonstrating that he has no participation with the created  order. He says, “[The Word] was with God in the beginning,” and “All  things were made through him.” By saying this, he has opposed17  himself to “all things made.” He was, he says, in the beginning with  God, all creatures were made through him. And clearly he made a  comparison with “in the beginning was,” and its opposite, “all things  were made through him.” Therefore he was not made, because in the  beginning he was; they were made because they did not exist before. He  himself is the explanation of the precedents. He shows what he means  through the words “In the beginning was,” clearly asserting his  eternity. Commentary on John 1.1.2–3.18​ John  Moves Beyond Moses and Creation to the Creator.Chrysostom: Moses in the  beginning of the history and writings of the Old Testament speaks to us  of the objects of sense and enumerates them to us at length. For “in  the beginning,” he says, “God made the heaven and the earth,” and then  he adds that light was created, and a second heaven and the stars, the  various kinds of living creatures, and (that we may not delay by going  through particulars) everything else. But this Evangelist, cutting to  the quick, includes both these things and the things that are above  these in a single sentence. He does this because they were known to his  hearers and because he is hurrying on to a greater subject. His treatise  is not so much about the works as about the Creator and him who  produced them all. And therefore Moses, though he has selected the  smaller portion of the creation (for he has spoken nothing to us  concerning the invisible powers), dwells on these things;19  while John, as hurrying to ascend to the Creator himself, passes over  both of these things and those on which Moses was silent, having  comprised them in one little saying: “All things were made by him.”  Homilies on the Gospel of John 5.1.20​ The Word Was Not Made. Augustine: Let someone of the unbelieving Arians come forward now and say that the Word of God was made.21  How can it happen that the Word of God was made when God made all  things through the Word? If even the Word of God itself was made,  through what other Word was it made? If you say that there is a Word of  the Word, through which that [Word] was made, I say that this itself is  the only Son of God. If you deny there is a Word of the Word, grant that  that through which all things were made was itself not made. For that  through which all things were made could not be made through itself.  Tractates on the Gospel of John.22 1.11.1​ The  Word Is of One Substance with the Father. Augustine: And if he was not  made, then he is not a creature; but if he is not a creature, then he is  of the same substance with the Father. For all substance that is not  God is creature, and all that is not creature is God.23  And if the Son is not of the same substance with the Father, then he is  a substance that was made; and if he is a substance that was made, then  all things were not made by him; but “all things were made by him,”  therefore he is of one and the same substance with the Father. And so,  he is not only God but also very God. On the Trinity 1.6 [9].24​ Is  Christ Only an Agent of Creation? Cyril of Alexandria: The fact that  “all things were made through him,” will not, I think, cause any damage  concerning what is said about the Son. For the Son is not introduced  here as an employee or servant of someone else’s will just because it  says that the things that exist were made through him, implying that he  should be no longer conceived of as being by nature Creator. Nor is he  someone who was given the power of creation by someone else, but rather  being himself alone the strength of God the Father, as Son, as only  begotten, he works all things, the Father and the Holy Spirit co-working  and coexisting with him. For all things are from the Father through the  Son in the Holy Spirit. And we conceive of the Father as coexisting  with the Son, not as though he were powerless to bring anything into  existence but rather as one who is wholly in [the Son] because of the  unchangeableness of essence. Commentary on the Gospel of John 1.5.25​ The Word “Through”26 Should Not Overly Perplex Us.Chrysostom: Paul, inspired by the same grace, said, “For by him were all things created.”27  … But if you think that the expression “through” is a mark of  inferiority (as making Christ an instrument), listen to what [David]  says: “You, Lord, in the beginning, have laid the foundation of the  earth, and the heavens are the work of your hands.”28  He says of the Son what is said of the Father in his character of  Creator. This is something he would not have said unless he had thought  of him as he thought of a Creator and yet not subservient to any. And if  the expression “through him” is used here, it is for no other reason  than to prevent anyone from thinking that Son is unbegotten. For listen  to Christ himself tell how, with respect to the title of Creator, he is  nothing inferior to the Father: “As the Father raises up the dead and  quickens them, even so the Son quickens whom he will.”29  If now in the Old Testament it is said of the Son, “You, Lord, in the  beginning have laid the foundation of the earth,” his title of Creator  is plain. But if you say that the prophet spoke this of the Father and  that Paul attributed to the Son what was said of the Father, even so the  conclusion is the same. For Paul would not have decided that the same  expression suited the Son, unless he had been very confident that  between Father and Son there was an equality of honor. Homilies on the  Gospel of John 5.2.30​ The  Son Is by No Means Separated from the Father.Ambrose: He himself who  calls the Son of God the maker even of heavenly things has also plainly  said that all things were made in the Son, that in the renewal of his  works he might by no means separate the Son from the Father but unite  him to the Father. On the Holy Spirit 3.11.83.31​ 
​ All Things Visible  or Invisible Created by Christ. Chrysostom: And that you may not think  that he merely speaks of all the things mentioned by Moses, he adds that  “without him was not anything made that was made.” That is to say, that  of created things, not one—whether it be visible or intelligible—was  brought into being without the power of the Son. Homilies on the Gospel  of John 5.1.32​ Distinction  Between Creator and Companion. Hilary of Poitiers: “All things were  made through him” needs qualification. There is the Unbegotten who no  one made; there is also the Son, begotten of the unborn Father. “All  things” is an unguarded statement, admitting no exceptions. While we are  silent, not daring to answer or trying to think of some reply, you  [John] break in with, “And without him was nothing made.” You have  restored the author of the Godhead to his place while proclaiming that  he has a companion. From your saying that nothing was made “without  him,” I learn that he was not alone. He through whom the work was done  is one; he without whom it was not done is another: a distinction is  drawn between Creator and Companion.​ Reverence  for the one unbegotten Creator distressed me, lest in your sweeping  assertion that all things were made by the Word you had included him.  You have banished my fears by your “without him was nothing made.” Yet  this same “without him was nothing made” brings its own trouble and  distraction. There was, then, something made by that other; not made, it  is true, “without him.” If the other did make anything, even if the  Word were present at the making, then it is untrue that “through him all  things were made.” It is one thing to be the Creator’s Companion, quite  another to be the Creator’s self. I could find answers of my own to the  previous objections; in this case, fisherman, I can only turn at once  to your words, “All things were made through him.” And now I understand,  for the apostle has enlightened me with these words: “Things visible  and things invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or  powers, all are “through” him and “in him.”33 On the Trinity 2.18–19.34​ Made  Not Only Through but By the Word. Origen: Now let us see why the  statement “And without him was not anything made” is added. Some might  think it superfluous to subjoin “without him was not anything made” to  “all things were made through him.” For if every conceivable thing has  been made “through the Word,” nothing has been made “without the Word.”  That all things have been made through the Word, however, does not now  follow from the assertion that nothing has been made without the Word.  It is possible that not only have all things been made through the Word  but also that some things have been made by the Word.​ We  must know, therefore, how the expression “all things” is to be  understood and how “nothing” should be understood. For it is possible,  if both expressions have not been made clear, to take it to mean that if  all things were made through the Word, and evil and all the profusion  of sin and wickedness belong to the “all things,” that these too, were  made through the Word. But this is a false conclusion. For … it is not  surprising that all creatures have been made through the Word … but this  does not now follow also for acts of sin and falling away. Commentary  on the Gospel of John 2.91–92.35​ Not-Being  and Nothing Are Synonyms. Origen: So far as the meaning of “nothing”  and “not being” are concerned, they will appear to be synonyms. “Not  being” would be meant by “nothing,” and “nothing” by “not being.” The  apostle indeed appears to use the expression “those things that are not”  not for things that exist nowhere but for things that are wicked,  considering “those things that are not” to be things that are bad. For  he says, “God called those things that are not as those that are.”36  … “Not being” and “nothing” are synonyms, and for this reason those  “who are not” are “nothing,” and all evil is “nothing,” since it too is  “not being.” And evil, which is called “nothing,” has been made without  the Word, not being included in “all things.” We have presented then to  the best of our ability, what the “all things” are that have been made  through the Word, and what that is which was made without him, and,  because it never was, is also for this reason called “nothing.”  Commentary on the Gospel of John 2.94, 99.37​ Human  Beings Become Nothing When They Sin. Augustine: Certainly sin was not  made through him, and it is clear that sin is nothing and that human  beings become nothing when they sin. And an idol was not made through  the Word. Indeed an idol has a certain shape, but humankind has been  made through the Word. For the form of humanity in the idol was not made  through the Word. And it has been written, “We know that an idol is  nothing.”38Tractates on the Gospel of John 1.13.1.39  These things, then, were not made through the Word; but whatever things  were made through the agency of nature, whatever exist in creation, all  things of all kinds whatsoever—from the angel to the grubworm—[these  are what were made by the Word].​ Christ,  the Maker of All, Is the Model of Authentic Poverty.Augustine: We have  found the genuine poor person. We have found him to be kind and humble,  not trusting in himself, truly poor, a member of the poor man, who  became poor for our sake, though he was rich. Look at this rich man of  ours, who “for our sake became poor, though he was rich;”40  see how rich he is: “All things were made through him, and without him  was made nothing.” There is more to making gold than to having it. You  are rich in gold, silver, flocks, household, farms, produce; you were  unable to create these things for yourself, though. See how rich he is:  “All things were made though him.” See how poor he is: “The Word became  flesh and dwelt among us.”41  Who can fittingly reflect on his riches, how he makes and is not made,  how he creates and is not created, is not formed but forms, forms  changeable things while changelessly abiding ephemeral things while he  himself is everlasting? Who can fittingly ponder his riches? Let us  ponder his poverty instead, in case being poor ourselves we may just be  able to grasp it. Sermon 14.9.42​ 17 Contrasted himself with.

18 CSCO 43:24.

19 The visible creation.

20 NPNF 1 14:21*.

21 See also Ambrose’s refutation, On the Christian Faith. 1.14.88

22 FC 78:50. On the Spirit not being created, see Chrysostom below on Jn 1:4.

23 Augustine  here postulates the theistic doctrines of two substances—infinite and  finite; in contradiction to the postulate of pantheism, that there is  only one substance—the infinite.

24 NPNF 1 3:21–22*.

25 LF 43:52**.

26 Gk dia, which with the genitive can also mean “by.”

27 Col 1:16.

28 Ps 102:25 (101:26 lxx).

29 Jn 5:21.

30 NPNF 1 14:22–23**.

31 NPNF 2 10:147*. See also his Hexameron 1.29 and Augustine Sermon 52.4.

32 NPNF 1 14:21*.

33 Col 1:16.

34 NPNF 2 9:57*. See below on Jn 1:4, where his argument continues, and also Cyril of Jerusalem Catechetical Lectures 11.21.

35 FC 80:118, SC 120:264–66.

36 Rom 4:17.

37 FC 80:119–20*, SC 120:268–70. In this section Origen also tells why the devil is included in creation.

38 1 Cor 8:4.

39 FC 78:52.

40 2 Cor 8:9.

41 Jn 1:14.

42 WSA 3 1:320–21*. See also Sermon 265E.2; Sermon 239.6 for similar treatments of Christ’s poverty on our behalf using this passage.

Elowsky, J. C. (2006). John 1-10. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4a (19). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press.

​

Alcuin.  After speaking of the nature of the Son, he proceeds to His operations,  saying, All things were made by him, i. e. every thing whether  substance, or property.​ Hilary.  (ii. de Trin. c. 17) Or thus: [It is said], the Word indeed was in the  beginning, but it may be that He was not before the beginning. But what  saith he; All things were made by him. He is infinite by Whom every  thing, which is, was made: and since all things were made by Him, time  is likewise﻿c.​ Chrysostom.  (Hom. v. [iv.] 1) Moses indeed, in the beginning of the Old Testament,  speaks to us in much detail of the natural world, saying, In the  beginning God made the heaven and the earth; and then relates how that  the light, and the firmament, and the stars, and the various kinds of  animals were created. But the Evangelist sums up the whole of this in a  word, as familiar to his hearers; and hastens to loftier matter, making  the whole of his book to bear not on the works, but on the Maker.​ Augustine.  (1. de Gen ad lit. cap. 2) Since all things were made by him, it is  evident that light was also, when God said, Let there be light. And in  like manner the rest. But if so, that which God said, viz. Let there be  light, is eternal. For the Word of God, God with God, is coeternal with  the Father, though the world created by Him be temporal. For whereas our  when and sometimes are words of time, in the Word of God, on the  contrary, when a thing ought to be made, is eternal; and the thing is  then made, when in that Word it is that it ought to be made, which Word  hath in It neither when, or at sometimes, since It is all eternal.​ Augustine.  (in Joan. tract. i. c. 11) How then can the Word of God be made, when  God by the Word made all things? For if the Word Itself were made, by  what other Word was It made? If you say it was the Word of the Word by  Which That was made, that Word I call the Only-Begotten Son of God. But  if thou dost not call It the Word of the Word﻿1, then grant that that Word was not made, by which all things were made.​ Augustine.  (de Trin. i. c. 9. [vi.]) And if It is not made, It is not a creature;  but if It is not a creature, It is of the same Substance with the  Father. For every substance which is not God is a creature; and what is  not a creature is God.​ Theophylact.  (in loc.) The Arians are wont to say, that all things are spoken of as  made by the Son, in the sense in which we say a door is made by a saw,  viz. as an instrument; not that He was Himself the Maker. And so they  talk of the Son as a thing made, as if He were made for this purpose,  that all things might be made by Him. Now we to the inventors of this  lie reply simply: If, as ye say, the Father had created the Son, in  order to make use of Him as an instrument, it would appear that the Son  were less honourable than the things made, just as things made by a saw  are more noble than the saw itself; the saw having been made for their  sake. In like way do they speak of the Father creating the Son for the  sake of the things made, as if, had He thought good to create the  universe, neither would He have produced the Son. What can be more  insane than such language? They argue, however, why was it not said that  the Word made all things, instead of the preposition by﻿1 being used? For this reason, that thou mightest not understand an Unbegotten and Unoriginate Son, a rival God﻿d.​ Chrysostom.  (Hom. in Joan. v. [iv.] c. 2) If the preposition by perplex thee, and  thou wouldest learn from ******ure that the Word Itself made all things,  hear David, Thou, Lord, in the beginning hast laid the foundation of  the earth, and the heavens are the work of Thy hands. (Ps. 101) That he  spoke this of the Only-Begotten, you learn from the Apostle, who in the  Epistle to the Hebrews applies these words to the Son.​ Chrysostom.  (Hom. v. c. 2. 3) But if you say that the prophet spoke this of the  Father, and that Paul applied it to the Son, it comes to the same thing.  For he would not have mentioned that as applicable to the Son, unless  he fully considered that the Father and the Son were of equal dignity.  If again thou dream that in the preposition by any subjection is  implied, why does Paul use t of the Father? as, God is faith ful, by  Whom ye were called into the fellowship of His Son; (1 Cor. 1:9) and  again, Paul an Apostle by the will of God. (2 Cor. 1:1)​ Origen. (tom. ii. c. 8) Here too Valentinus errs, saying, that the Word supplied to the Creator the cause of the creation of the world﻿e.  If this interpretation is true, it should have been written that all  things had their existence from the Word through the Creator, not  contrariwise, through the Word from the Creator.​ And without him was not any thing made​ Chrysostom.  (Hom. v. in princ.) That you may not suppose, when he says, All things  were made by Him, that he meant only the things Moses had spoken of, he  seasonably brings in, And without Him was not any thing made, nothing,  that is, cognizable either by the senses, or the understanding. Or thus;  Lest you should suspect the sentence, All things were made by Him, to  refer to the miracles which the other Evangelists had related, he adds,  and without Him was not any thing made.​ Hilary.  (lib. ii. de Trin. c. 18) Or thus; That all things were made by him, is  pronouncing too much, it may be said. There is an Unbegotten Who is  made of none, and there is the Son Himself begotten from Him Who is  Unbegotten. The Evangelist however again implies the Author, when he  speaks of Him as Associated; saying, without Him was not any thing made.  This, that nothing was made without Him, I understand to mean the Son’s  not being alone, for ‘by whom’ is one thing, ‘not without whom’  another.​ Origen.  (Hom. iii. in div. loc.): Or thus, that thou mightest not think that the  things made by the Word had a separate existence, and were not  contained in the Word, he says, and without Him was not any thing made:  that is, not any thing was made externally of Him; for He encircles all  things, as the Preserver of all things.​ Augustine.  (Quæst. Test. N. V. qu. 97) Or, by saying, without Him was not  any thing made, he tells us not to suspect Him in any sense to be a  thing made. For how can He be a thing made, when God, it is said, made  nothing without Him?​ Origen.  (in Joh. tom. ii. c. 7) If all things were made by the Word, and in the  number of all things is wickedness, and the whole influx of sin, these  too were made by the Word; which is false. Now ‘nothing’ and ‘a thing  which is not,’ mean the same. And the Apostle seems to call wicked  things, things which are not, God calleth those things which be not,  (Rom. 4:17) as though they were. All wickedness then is called nothing,  forasmuch as it is made without the Word. Those who say however that the  devil is not a creature of God, err. In so far as he is the devil, he  is not a creature of God; but he, whose character it is to be the devil,  is a creature of God. It is as if we should say a murderer is not a  creature of God, when, so far as he is a man, he is a creature of God.​ Augustine.  (in Joh. tract. i. c. 13) For sin was not made by Him; for it is  manifest that sin is nothing, and that men become nothing when they sin.  Nor was an idol made by the Word. It has indeed a sort of form of man,  and man himself was made by the Word; but the form of man in an idol was  not made by the Word: for it is written, we know that an idol is  nothing. (1 Cor. 8:4) These then were not made by the Word; but whatever  things were made naturally, the whole universe, were; every creature  from an angel to a worm.​ Origen.  (tom. ii. c. 8) Valentinus excludes from the things made by the Word,  all that were made in the ages which he believes to have existed before  the Word. This is plainly false; inasmuch as the things which he  accounts divine are thus excluded from the “all things,” and what he  deems wholly corrupt are properly ‘all things!’​ Augustine.  (de Natura boni, c. 25) The folly of those men is not to be listened  to, who think nothing is to be understood here as something, because it  is placed at the end of the sentence﻿1: as if it made any difference whether it was said, without Him nothing was made, or, without Him was made nothing.​ Origen.  (tom. ii. c. 9) If ‘the word’ be taken for that which is in each man,  inasmuch as it was implanted in each by the Word, which was in the  beginning, then also, we commit nothing without this ‘word’ [reason]  taking this word ‘nothing’ in a popular sense. For the Apostle says that  sin was dead without the law, but when the commandment came, sin  revived; for sin is not imputed when there is no law. But neither was  there sin, when there was no Word, for our Lord says, If I had not come  and spoken to them, they had not had sin. (John 15:22) For every excuse  is withdrawn from the sinner, if, with the Word present, and enjoining  what is to be done, he refuses to obey Him. Nor is the Word to be blamed  on this account; any more than a master, whose discipline leaves no  excuse open to a delinquent pupil on the ground of ignorance. All things  then were made by the Word, not only the natural world, but also  whatever is done by those acting without reason.​ Alcuin Alcuin of York, d. A.D. 804. Alcuin’s commentary on St. John’s Gospel is the work always referred to.

Hilary S. Hilary, Bishop of Poictiers, A.D. 354.

﻿c That  is to say, The text, All things were made by Him, makes up for the  words, in the beginning, should these appear to fall short of eternity.  For He Who made all things, made time, and so must have existed before  time, i. e. from eternity.

Chrysostom S. John Chrysostom, Abp. of Constantinople, A.D.398.

Augustine S. Augustine, Bishop of Hippo, A.D. 396.

﻿1 Verbum Verbi ed. Ben. Dei Aq.

Theophylact Theophylact, Archbishop of Ohrid, A.D. 1078

﻿1 διὰ

﻿d The  text of Aug. has et Dei conditorem, perhaps it should be, et Deo  contrarium, (as before Patri contrarium.) Theoph. has ἀντίθεον.

Origen Origen, Presbyter of Alexandria, A.D. 230.

﻿e τὸν τὴν αἴτιην καρέχοντα τῆς γενέσεως τοῦ κοσμοῦ τῷ δημιουργῳ. Origen is speaking of Heracleon, a disciple of Valentinus.

﻿1 Vulgate

Thomas Aquinas, S., & Newman, J. H. (1845).  Catena Aurea: Commentary on the Four Gospels, Collected out of the Works  of the Fathers, Volume 4: St. John (11). Oxford: John Henry Parker.



​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

*"كل شيء به كان،
     وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (3). 
          قدم الإنجيلي الكلمة بكونه "الخالق"  إذ به كان كل      شيء، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. لم يقدم هذا إلا بعد  الحديث عن العلاقة      الأزلية بين الآب والكلمة. فالآب والابن (أو  الكلمة) مع الروح القدس فيه التقاء      ذاتي داخلي، كلي الحب والحياة. هذه  الطبيعة الإلهية التي تفيض حبًا ليست في      حاجة إلى الخليقة السماوية  أو الأرضية لتحقق الحب عمليًا. الحب عامل بين      الأقانيم الإلهية  أزليًا، وقد جاءت الخلقة من فيض الحب الإلهي، لا كضرورة      لتحقيق حب  الله بل ثمرة هذا الحب. وما نقوله عن الخلقة نكرره عن الخلاص بكونه       الخلقة الجديدة.
الكلمة الأزلي هو الخالق والمخلص، يحقق مشيئة الآب،      التي هي واحدة مع مشيئة الابن.
           بقوله "كل شيء به كان"؛ فرز نفسه من كل      الخلائق السماوية والبشرية والمادية، فهو خالق كل أحد وكل شيء أينما وجد.
           يقصد بـ "به كان" أنه به قد صار إلى الوجود،      أو خلق كل شيء. فعل "كان" هنا في اليونانية مختلف عما ورد بخصوص الكلمة،      هنا يعني الخلق، وهناك الكينونة الذاتية. 
           وجاء الحرف "به" يحمل معنى بواسطته ومن      خلاله وفيه، فقد خلق وبقي مدبرًا لخليقته معتنيًا بها وحافظًا لها. هذا ما عبر      عنه الرسول بولس: "فإن فيه خلق الكل"... به وله قد خلق... وفيه يقوم الكل"      (كو1:16-17). "حامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" (عب 1: 3). "لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك      ونوجد" (أع 17: 28).
           يري القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الإنجيلي      يركز على وحدة العمل الخاص بالخلقة بين الكلمة والآب، لإظهار لاهوت الكلمة      ومساواته للآب. بالقول: "وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" يؤكد أن دور الكلمة      في الخلق أساسي، بدونه استحالة تحقيق الخلقة أو استمرارها.
           عندما تحدث موسى النبي عن بدء الخليقة: "في البدء      خلق  اللَّه السماوات والأرض" خشي لئلا يظن أحد أن الأرض أزلية فأكد أن لها       بداية، وأنها من إبداع الخالق. فلو أن الكلمة مخلوق لالتزم الإنجيلي  بتأكيد      خلقته، لا بالحديث عنه كخالق للكل.
                v من هو هذا الذي يسقط في هذا الخطأ، إذ      يعلن عمن يخلق ويصنع كل الأشياء  أنه مخلوق؟ إني أسأل: هل خلق الرب نفسه؟... من      يفكر هذا؟ إن اللَّه  خلق كل شيء في حكمة (مز 24:104). إن كان الأمر هكذا، فكيف      نفترض أن  الحكمة قد خُلقت في نفسها؟
     القديس أمبروسيوس 
          v إن كنت تظن أن تعبير "به"  هو علامة      على أنه أقل، إذ تجعل من المسيح أداة للخلقة، اسمع (داود)  قائلاً: "في البدء يا      رب أسست الأرض والسماء عمل يديك" (مز 101 (102):  25). ما قاله عن الآب كخالق      يقوله بخصوص الابن،الأمر الذي ما كان  يقوله ما لم يحسبه الخالق، وليس      مساعدًا لآخر. إن كان تعبير "به"  يستخدم هنا أنه ليس لسبب سوى أنه لا      يشك أحد في أن الابن غير مولود.  بخصوص لقب الخالق ليس هو بأقل من الآب في شيء.اسمع ما يقوله بنفسه: لأنه  كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحي كذلك الابن أيضا      يحي من يشاء" (يو 5:  21). 
                v ألا ترون أنه بهذه الإضافة: "وبغيره لم      يكن شيء مما كان" قد عالج كل الصعاب المحدقة، لأن القول: "وبغيره لم يكن      شيء مما كان" ثم يضيف "به كان كل شيء"، فإنه يضم الأشياء التي يمكن      إدراكها بالعقل (أي التي في العالم غير المنظور) لكنها لا تضم الروح (القدس)...
           لئلا يقول أحد: "إن كان كل شيءٍ به كان، فالروح      أيضا كان  مخلوقًا". أجيبه:" إنني أجزمت أن ما خُلق إنما خلق به، سواء كان غير       منظور أو غير مادي، أو في السماء. لهذا لم أقل بطريقة مطلقة "كل شيءٍ" بل  قال:      "كل شيء كان"، أي المخلوقات، وأما الروح فهو غير مخلوق.     أترون دقة تعليمه... لقد استبعد الروح القدس عن كل الخليقة. 
           بنفس الروح إذ استمد بولس ذات النعمة قال: "به  خلق      الكل" (كو 1: 16). لاحظوا هنا الدقة عينها. فإن ذات الروح  (القدس) هو حرك هذه      النفس أيضًا. فلا يوجد أي استثناء من المخلوقات من  كونها أعمال الله... " سواء      كان عروشًا أم سلاطين، أم رؤساء أم قوات". فإن تعبير "سواء" يضم الكل، مظهرًا      لنا أنه ليس شيء آخر إلا هذا أن "به كان كل شيء، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان".     
     القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
          v هل يمكن أن يكون الكلمة من صنع اللَّه؟       لا، لأنه هو أيضًا عند اللَّه في البدء. هل الأشياء التي خلقها اللَّه غير  التي      خلقها الكلمة؟ لا، لأن كل شيء به كان. بأية وسيلة خلقت بواسطته؟  لأنه فيه كانت      الحياة، وقبل خلقتها كانت الحياة موجودة. ما قد خُلق  ليس بالحياة، بل خلقت      بحكمة اللَّه، وقبل خلقتها كانت الحياة. ما قد  خلق يعبر ويزول، وأما ما في      الحكمة لا يمكن أن يعبر.
                v إن قلت: "كل شيء" ففي هذا لا تكذب،      لأن هذا الكلمة يُدعي حكمة الله. ولدينا المكتوب: "خلقت كل شيء في الحكمة" (مز      ١٠٤: ٢٤). 
     القديس أغسطينوس
          v تتمعن العروس بتأمل في يد العريس التي      تمثل  قدرته على العمل "حبيبي مد يده من الكوّة" (نش 5: 4) لا تتمكن الطبيعة       البشرية من احتواء الطبيعة الإلهية الغير محدودة. تقول العروس: "فأنّت على       أحشائي" (نش 5: 4)... تتعجب كل نفس بما لها من قدرة للفهم بالأعمال  المبهرة ليد      اللّه التي تفوق قدرات الإنسان، لأن الطبيعة الإلهية التي  تعمل هذه العجائب لا      يمكن فهمها أو احتوائها. فكل مخلوق حي هو من عمل  هذه اليد التي ظهرت في الكوّة.      لذلك يصرخ يوحنا في إنجيله قائلاً: "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن      شيء مما كان"  (يو3:1). ويعبر النبي إشعياء عن نفس الفكرة، فيسمى اليد قوة      اللّه  للعمل: "كل هذه صنعتها يدي، فكانت كل هذه يقول الرب" (إش 2:66). لا يتمكن       عقل الإنسان من فهم هذا الإنجاز: جمال السماء بما فيها من نجوم والشمس  وعجائب      الخليقة الأخرى. غير أن قلب الإنسان يخاف من قوة اللّه. فإذا  كان الإنسان لا      يفهم كل أعمال اللّه، فكيف يتمكن من فهم اللّه الذي  يعلو على ما في الخليقة؟
                v دعونا نعيد هذه الآية حتى نستفيد مما      سقناه ونجعله  يتمشى مع كلمات الوصيفات: "ما حبيبك من حبيب، أيتها الجميلة بين       النساء؟ ما حبيبك من حبيب حتى تحلفينا هكذا؟" (نش 5: 9) 
           دعينا نستمع بانتباه بعدما رُفعت براقعنا، ونلتفت      إلى الحق بعيون نفوسنا.
           كيف تصف العروس لوصيفاتها ذاك الذي تبحث عنه؟ 
           كيف تصف العروس هيئة من ترغبه في كلمات؟
           كيف تُحضر العذارى من لا يعرفونه؟ المسيح غير مخلوق      وأيضا  مخلوق: ونعلم أن الغير مخلوق هو أبدى وموجود قبل إنشاء العالم، وهو خالق       الكل. وعلى الجانب الآخر يرشدنا الجزء المخلوق، لأنه تكوّن حسب جسدنا  الوضيع      (في 21:3). ويمكننا فهم الكلمات بطريقة أفضل إذا فحصناها حسب  ما جاء بالكتاب      المقدس. نحن نعرف أنه في البدء كان الكلمة وأنه كان دائما مع اللّه وأن      الكلمة لم يُخلق، وبدونه لم يكن شيء مما كان  (يو 1: 1-3). والكلمة كان مع      اللّه وكان الكلمة اللّه، وبه كان كل  شيء. وُلد المسيح، أي أنه أخذ جسدًا وحلّ      بيننا. وأظهر تجسده عظمته  بوضوح، أنه اللّه، الابن الوحيد للّه الذي هو في حضن      الآب، ظهر في  الجسد، وقال عنه يوحنا: "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده      كما  لوحيد من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا" (يو 14:1).
     القديس غريغوريوس النيسي
          v "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما      كان".  لأننا نؤمن أن كل شيء قد خُلق بواسطة الابن لا نستطيع أن نحسبه       كواحدٍ من الكل (المخلوقات)، بل هو غيّرها تمامًا، لأنه ليس ضمن الطبائع       المخلوقة، بل نعترف أنه وحده بالطبيعة الإله الحق.
                v لم ينل قوة من آخر لكي يُخلق، وإنما هو      قوة اللَّه  الآب، الابن الوحيد، الذي يعمل كل شيء مع الآب والروح القدس. لأن كل       شيء من الآب بالابن، لأنه لو خلق الابن منفصلاً عن الآب لما استطاع الابن  أن      يقول: "أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو10:14).
     القديس كيرلس الكبير
          يقول القديس أغسطينوس     ]أن البعض مثل اتباع  ماني يحسبون الشيطان      خالقًا لبعض الكائنات كالذباب. ويرد القديس على  هؤلاء بأن اللَّه خالق كل شيء،      ويستخدم حتى الكائنات التي تبدو تافهة  ومضرة لصالح الإنسان، لتنزع عنه كبرياءه.      [لتعلموا يا اخوة أنه من أجل  ترويض كبريائنا خُلقت هذه الأشياء لكي تسبب لنا      متاعب، فقد استطاع  اللَّه أن يحط من كبرياء شعب فرعون لا بالدببة والأسود      والحيات بل  أرسل عليهم ذبابًا وضفادع، ليخضع كبرياءهم بأتفه المخلوقات].










*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

نكتفي بالآية الأولى لنرى كيف سترد وربما نعرض ما لدينا بخصوص الباقي .



> *اولا : اطلاق لقب صورة الله علي المسيح لا يميزه باى شئ علي الاطلاق*


طيب ياراجل بجد مش ده شيء مستوى يحزن في البحث ؟
هو انت فاكر كلامك له قيمة ؟ في حد يقول " *لا يميزه باى شئ علي الاطلاق* " يعني هل المفروض اننا نقول لك انك كلامك صحيح ونصدقه ؟! اية المستوى ده ؟



> * وذلك لان الرجل ايضا هو صوره الله*


صدقني انا حزين على مستوى الفكر العربي وفكرك بشكل خاص !

يا محترم ، هو في كائن مفرد اسمه " الرجل " ؟؟ يعني هل انت مثلا قابلت واحد  اسمه " الرجل " ؟ يعني هل كلمة " الرجل " دي تعبر عن شخص حتى تؤلهه ؟

ده اسم للجنس عامة ، يعني جنس الذكور الكبار فلما يقول كدة يبقى معناه ان الرجل بصفة عامة له صورة الله

لكن المسيح يسوع شخص محدد مفرد معروف الكلام عليه.

ده كله بالمنطق ، طبعا انت ماجبتش اي تفاسير ولا للأية الأولى ولا الثانية ،  وبتقول كلام والمفروض علينا اننا نصدق ؟ طيب ده اسمه كلام ؟!


طيب تعالى نشوف كدة التفاسير مع ان الأمر واضح من الكلام نفسه ولكن نشوف التفاسير



*"الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة"      [15].*
 *"صورة  الله غير المنظور"، إن كانت الخطية قد      حجبت عن الإنسان رؤية مجد  الله، فقد جاء الكلمة المتجسّد لا ليقدّم لنا أفكارًا      عقلانيّة نظريّة  عن المجد الإلهي، وإنما أزال بصليبه الخطية، فانشق الحجاب وصار      لنا  حق رؤية الله خلال الصليب. لقد أشرق السيد المسيح بنوره الإلهي على شاول       الطرسوسي وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق، فأصيبت عيناه الجسديّتان بنوعٍ من  العمى،      لعجزهما عن رؤية الله، بينما انفتحت بصيرته الداخليَّة وتمتّع  بولس الرسول      بالنور الحقيقي. هذه الخبرة تمتّع بها الرسل بطرس ويعقوب  ويوحنّا على جبل طابور      حيث تغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم، وأضاء وجهه، وصارت  ثيابه كالنور (مت17: 1-5).*
 *كلمة  "صورة"، وفي اليونانيَّة "أيقونة" تعني      الإعلان الكامل المنظور للإله  غير المنظور، وهو الذي يحمل طبيعة جوهره ورسم      بهائه، وهذا هو ما قاله  الرب عن نفسه: "من رآني فقد رأى الآب".*
 *جاء  السيد المسيح، الكلمة المتجسّد، ليحقق الرغبة      التي أوجدها عميقة في  قلب الإنسان، ألا وهي الحنين إلى رؤية الله. فكانت شهوة      قلب موسى  النبي بعد كل ما ناله من أعمال عجيبة هي: "أرني مجدك" (خر33: 18).       أيضًا يقول داود المرتل: "أدخل إلى مذبح الله تجاه وجه الله الذي يفرّح  شبابي"      (مز 43: 4 LXX). بل هذه هي مسرّة      الله نفسه أن يتراءى  لمحبوبه الإنسان، كما كان يفعل مع آدم في الجنة عند هبوب      ريح النهار  (تك3: 8-9). لقد جاء ليتمتّع الإنسان بالشركة معه على الأرض، لكي       يحمله بالصليب إلى حضن الآب ويتمتّع بالرؤية الإلهية أبديًا.*
 *v  يمكن أن توجد صورة بين الآباء والأبناء      ومساواة وتشابه لو كان فارق  السن غير قائم. لأن تشابه الطفل يأتي من الوالد حتى      يُدعي بحق صورة...  على أي الأحوال في الله      لا يوجد عامل الزمن، فلا يمكن تصور إن الله  ولد الابن في زمن هذا الذي خلاله      أوجد الأزمنة. لهذا ليس فقط الابن  صورته لأنه منه (الله), والشبه لأجل الصورة,      بل والمساواة عظيمة هكذا  حيث لا يوجد أي تمييز مؤقت يقف حائلاً بينهما.*
 *القديس أغسطينوس *
 *v  لنتبصر أولاً وقبل شيءٍ ما هي الأشياء      التى تدعي صورًا في الحديث  البشري العادي. أحيانًا يستخدم تعبير "صورة"      على رسم أو نحت على مادة  ما مثل الخشب أو الحجارة. أحيانًا يُقال عن الطفل إنه      صورة الوالد (أو  الوالدة) عندما يحمل شبهًا لملامح والده في كل جانب... بخصوص       ابن الله الذي نتحدث عنه الآن, فإن الصورة يمكن أن تقارن بالتوضيح  الثاني هنا,      فهو الصورة غير المنظورة لله غير المنظور. *
 *العلامة أوريجينوس*
 *v  الصورة العادية صورة جامدة لكائن متحرك.      هنا لدينا صورة حية لكائن  حي, ومتميزة عنه، مصدرها إلى درجة عالية أكثر      مما لشيث الصادر من آدم,  وأي نسل من والديه.*
 *القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي*
 *v  يعلن الرب: "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي      فلا تؤمنوا بي" (يو 37:10).  من ثم إنه يُعَلِم إن الآب يُري فيه إذ هو يتمم      أعماله, حتى إن قوة  الطبيعة المُدركة تعلن طبيعة القوة غير المدركة, لذلك إذ      يشير الرسول  أن هذا هو صورة الله فيقول: "الذى هو صورة الله غير المنظور...      وأن  يصالح به الكل لنفسه". بهذا فإنه هو صورة الله بقوة هذه الأعمال.*
 *القديس هيلارى أسقف بواتييه*
 *v إنه يدعو المسيح الصورة غير المنظورة، ليس      لأن الله يصير منظورًا فيه, بل بالأحرى لأن عظمة الله تظهر فيه.     من ناحية نحن نرى طبيعة الله غير المنظورة في المسيح كالصورة, بمعنى إنه      وُلد من الله... وأنه سيدين كل الأرض عندما يظهر في طبيعته اللائقة به في     وقت مجيئه الثاني.  هكذا من أجلنا يأخذ حالة "الصورة" المنظورة      والتي تنتمي ليسوع  الأرضى, لوضعه البشري, وذلك لكي نقدر أن نستدل على طبيعته      الإلهية.*
 *الأب ثيؤدور أسقف المصيصة*
 *v  إذ هو نفسه صورة الله غير المنظور غير      الفاسد, فليشرق عليكم كما في  مرآة الناموس. اعترف به في الناموس حتى يمكنك أن      تعرفه في الإنجيل.*
 *القديس أمبروسيوس*
 *إذ  كان الرسول يكشف عن غاية التجسد الإلهي ويعالج      مشكلة الغنوسيين الذين  نادى بعضهم بعبادة الملائكة كوسطاء أو أيونات أو شفعاء،      يحملون  المؤمنين إلى المعرفة الحقيقية للكائن الأسمى، نادى آخرون بأنه ثمة       تعارض بين إله العهد القديم وإله العهد الجديد. لهذا استخدم الرسول تعبير: "صورة       الله غير المنظور" ليؤكد أنه الكلمة المتجسد، وهو الخالق الذي به كان  كل      شيء، ولأجله كان، وفيه تقوم كل الخليقة، هو وحده إذ تجسد وأعلن  بالصليب المحبة      الإلهية قادر أن يعلن معرفة الآب. نرى الآب وندرك  أسراره في الابن المتجسد كما      في صورة ليست جامدة لكنها حية قادرة على  الكشف عن الآب.






نشوف كمان على الجانب الآخر 


**"فإن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة      اللَّه ومجده،*
*وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل" [7].*
*لا يرتدي الرجل غطاءً على رأسه أثناء العبادة      الجماعية، علامة اعتزازه بالسلطة التي وهبه اللَّه إياها، فقد خلقه اللَّه علي      مثاله ليكون صاحب سلطان علي الخليقة الأرضية، لا أن يكون في عبودية أو مذلة.     *
*المرأة كعظمٍ من عظام رجلها ومن لحمه فإنها مجده      وبهاؤه. فقد خُلقت المرأة أيضًا علي صورة اللَّه ومثاله  (تك 1: 26- 27)، لكنها      إذ جاءت في الترتيب بعد الرجل في زمن الخليقة  لزمها أن تمارس الخضوع علامة عدم      الرغبة في الاستقلال عن رجلها، إذ أن  الاثنين جسد واحد. خضوع المرأة ليس مذلة،      لأنها مجد رجلها، بدونها  كمن يفقد مجده.*
*هكذا  يعتز الرجل بالرئاسة لا للتشامخ بل للالتزام      بالمسئولية والحب العملي  الباذل من أجل الأسرة. وتلتزم الزوجة بالخضوع لا بروح      المذلة، وإنما  بروح الوحدة والعمل معًا ليكون رجلها مفتخرًا بها كمجده وبهائه.*
*يبرز الرسول دور الرجل كوكيل اللَّه، فيظهر في      العبادة الجماعية برأسٍ مكشوفة علامة شهادة لمجد اللَّه.*
*كما  يهتم الرجل بالشهادة للَّه كصاحب سلطان، هكذا      المرأة مجد الرجل، ففي  بيتها تحمل السلطان وسط أسرتها وبين أولادها، فيفرح      رجلها بعملها  فيهم. المرأة مجد رجلها أو عاره، فإن اهتمت بتربية أولادها في      مخافة  الرب ومحبته مجدت رجلها أمام اللَّه والناس، وان أهملت في تربيتهم خذلته       أمام السماء وعلي الأرض.*
*v  لا يستطيع حاكم أن يظهر أمام الملك دون أن      يحمل علامات وظيفته. مثل  هذا الشخص لن يجسر أن يقترب من العرش الملوكي بدون      المنطقة العسكرية  والثوب العسكري, هكذا بنفس الطريقة الإنسان الذي يقترب من عرش      اللَّه  يلزمه أن يرتدي علامات وظيفته, وهي هنا في هذه الحالة تتمثل في الرأس       المكشوفة... لا تقفوا للصلاة أمام اللَّه لئلا تهينوا أنفسكم وتسيئوا إلى  ذاك      الذي كرمكم. *
*
**

كل ده كلام معروف وسهل لكل انسان تقريبا إلا ما ندر ، كل ده مش مهم بالنسبة  لي ومش عامل لي وجه استغراب ، لكن المشكلة كلها ، ان الآية الأولى من  رسالى كولوسي والثانية من رسالة كورنثوس ، وتجد المعترض يستشهد بـ تفسير لـ  رســالــة فــيــلــبــي  ، صدقوني لا اعرف ما يحدث في البحث العلمي للمسلمين ! النص الأول من رسالة  والثاني من رسالة وتجد المسلم يقدم كلامه هو لنا ولا يقدم ولا تفسيرا  للآية الأولى او الأية الثانية ، والمفجع غرابة ان تجده يستشهد بتفسير عن  رسالة ثالثة ! فماذا اقول له ؟! 

حتى شوفوا 

*


>


*طيب  اللي اان مستغرب له ، كلام القمص تادرس موجود على منتدى الكنيسة تكست اي  مكتوب كهذا الكلام الذي نكتبه الآن ، فما الداعي لتقديمه في شكل صور ؟؟* *هو الكلام التكست مش هو الكلام اللي في الصورة ؟*



> * - اذن لو كان من يحمل لقب صوره الله اله فالرجل ايضا اله لانه يحمل لقب صوره الله *


اذن المسيح هو الله وفقا لما تقدم.



> *واما بخصوص بكر كل خليقه فهذا القول يؤكد ان المسيح مخلوق*


*عجبي ، الم تفكر كيف يستشهد المسيحي بنص للإستدلال بألوهية المسيح وتقول انت عليه انه يؤكد ان المسيح مخلوق ؟؟ 
يني حتى مش شايف فيها غرابة ؟
وبرضو هو كلامك انت ليه قيمة ؟ يعني المفروض نقرأ الكلام ده ونعمل اية ؟

*


> * وقد اكد ذلك الانبا بيشوى في احد حواره الصوتي مع اباء الكنيسه*


*قم بتفريغ الفيديو لنرى لأنه يتكلم في واد وانت في واد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *سبق لنا وقلنا*


وسبق ايضا وقلنا ان كلامك لا قيمة له فلا تقل.



> *لان ذلك مخالف لقانون الايمان *


تخيل ان مسلم يقول كلاما لمسيحي في قانون الإيمان !! مسلم يتكلم في قانون الإيمان !! مسلم !

بل ويقول له ما المخالف وما الموافق !! عجبي !



> *الذي يقول (( الاب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والارض  وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى )*


فعلا قانون الإيمان قال كدة ، لكن فين قال ان المسيح لم يخلق ؟

ما هو بص عشان اريحك ، لما تتكلم مع مسيحي تلغي تفكيرك في المسيحيية وتبدأ  بالإستعانة فقط بالمراجع ، وحتى لما تستعين بالمراجع تلغي تفكيرك في فهمها  فهم خاص بك بل تلتزم انت بالنص وما يصعب عليك نوضحه لك

فالقانون قال هذا فعلا ، والآب والإبن هو واحد في الجوهر بالإضافة الى ان الإبن هو الخالق لانه هو من خلق الإبن به لانه اللوجوس.


طبعا مش موافق ان المسيح مساوي للأب في الجوهر ، طبعا بعد ما اعيد لك ان  كلامك ورأيك لا قيمة لهما ، فاقول لك ايضا ارجع الى نفس قانون الإيمان  ستجده يقول :

*
* *بالحقيقة نؤمن    بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن    برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من    نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مـسـاو لـلآب فـى الـجـوهـر, الذى به كان كل    شئ.  هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل    من السماء و تجسد  من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد    بيلاطس  البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و     صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين  الأحياء و    الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.*
*نعم  نؤمن بالروح    القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع  الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى    الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و  نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة    الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة  الدهر الآتى. آمين.*








*شفت بقى انك مجرد مقتص من الكتب المسيحيية ؟*


*القانون نفسه رد عليك ولكنك اقتطعت كل الكلام وجبت اللي عايزه بل وتعدل على قانون الإيمان لنا !!*


*عجبي !*




> *واى محاوله لاثبات*


خطأ  ، نحن هنا لا نثبت الوهية السيد المسيح ! بل نعرفكم بإثباتها !! فحقيقة  لاهوت المسيح تحاوط الكتاب المقدس كما يحاوط الهواء من على شاطيء البحر ،  حتى تكاد تمل من كثرة وروعة الأدلة ولكن بلا ملل .




> *ثانيا : يؤكد البابا اثناثيوس الرسولى*


ياعيني يا عيني !
وكمان بتستشهد بالبابا اثناسيوس اعظم لاهوتي في العالم ؟ واللي غرق العالم بكتاباته اللتي تشرح لاهوت المسيح !!!


تعرف انا ممكن ما اقرأش اللي انت جايبه بل فقط اجيب لك من نفس الكتاب اللي انت جايب منه !


انت بتجيب ادلة من قديسيين ، المسلمين يبتعدوا عن ذكر اسمه لعدم إغراق الموضوع بالشروحات !
بجد حرام عليك اللي بتعمله في نفسك ده !






قبل ما ارد عليك عايز اعلمك حاجة في الإستشهاد ، البابا العظيم اثناسوس هنا بيتكلم عن مين وعن اية وبيكلم مين ؟؟؟


تعرف ولا لأ ؟؟؟ 



طيب لغاية ما ترد ، تعالى نشوف الفصل الثالث واللي هو بعد الفصل الثاني  اللي انت اقتبست منه وحتى ماقلتش لينا على المصدر تحديدا ولكن وضعت صورة  وخلاص


تعالى نشوف كدة قال اية :


*العقيدة  السليمة خلقة الكائنات من العدم لسبب فرط جود الله وكرمه. خلقة الإنسان   أعلى من سائر الكائنات ولكن دون أن تكون له المقدرة على البقاء مستقلا عن  غيره.  العطية السامية الممتازة التي منحت اليه أن يكون على صورة الله  ومثاله، مع وعده  بالسعادة بشرط استمراره في النعمة.
(1) وهكذا نراهم يتخبطون في أوهامهم وترهاتهم. أما التعليم الالهي والايمان   بالمسيح، فانهما يدمغان أقوالهم الغبية بوصمة عار، ويظهران أنها كفر  والحاد.  لأنه معلوم أن الكائنات لم تخلق من تلقاء ذاتها، فان خلقها يستلزم  وجود فكر  سابق. كما أنها لم تخلق من مادة موجودة من قبل. لأن الله ليس  ضعيفا. ولكن الله  خلق الكون من العدم، ومن غير سبق وجوده مطلقا، بكلمته.  كما يقول (أولا) على  لسان "موسى" في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" {1}  وثاينا في الكتاب الباني  جدا الذي يسمى الراعي {2} وقبل كل شئ اؤمن بأن  الله واحد. الذي خلق وصور كل  الأشياء, وأوجدها من العدم
(2) والى هذا يشير أيضا بولس إذ يقول : " بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أتقنت  بكلمة الله، حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر {3}
(3) لأن الله صالح. أو بالحري هو بالضرورة مصدر الصلاح. والصالح لا يمكن أن   يبخل بأي شئ. لذلك فانه إذ لا يضن بنعمة الوجود على أي شئ. خلق كل الأشياء من  العدم بكلمته – يسوع المسيح ربنا.  وفضلا عن ذلك فانه إذ أشفق بصفة خاصة على  الجنس البشري دون سائر  المخلوقات على الأرض، وإذ رأى ضعفه بطبيعة تكوينه عن أن  يبق في حال واحدة,  منحه نعمة أخرى، فانه لم يكتف بمجرد خلقته للإنسان، كما خلق  باقي  المخلوقات غير العاقلة على الأرض. بل خلقه على صورته ومثاله، أعطاه نصيبا   حتى في قوة "كلمته". لكي يستطيع وله نوع من ظل الكلمة، وقد خلق عاقلا، أن  يبق  في السعادة أبداً، ويحيا الحياة الحقيقية حياة القديسين في الفردوس.

* 







Thus do they vainly speculate.  But the godly teaching and the faith according to Christ brands their  foolish language as godlessness. For it knows that it was not  spontaneously, because forethought is not absent; nor of existing  matter, because God is not weak; but that out of nothing, and without  its having any previous existence, God made the universe to exist  through His word, as He says firstly through Moses: “In﻿7 the beginning God created the heaven and the earth;” secondly, in the most edifying book of the Shepherd, “First﻿8  of all believe that God is one, which created and *****d all things,  and made them to exist out of nothing.” 2. To which also Paul refers  when he says, “By﻿9 faith we understand that the worlds have *been *****d by the Word of God*,  so that what is seen hath not been made out of things which do appear.”  3. For God is good, or rather is essentially the source of goodness:  nor﻿10 could one that is good be niggardly of anything: whence, grudging existence to none, *He has made all things out of nothing by His own Word, Jesus Christ our Lord.*  And among these, having taken especial pity, above all things on earth,  upon the race of men, and having perceived its inability, by virtue of  the condition of its origin, to continue in one stay, He gave them a  further gift, and He did not barely create man, as He did all the  irrational creatures on the earth, but made them after His own image,  giving them a portion even of the power of His own Word; so that having  as it were a kind of reflexion of the Word, and being made rational,  they might be able to abide ever in blessedness, living the true life  which belongs to the saints in paradise. 4. But knowing once more how  the will of man could sway to either side, in anticipation He secured  the grace given them by a law and by the spot where He placed them. For  He brought them into His own garden, and gave them a law: so that, if  they kept the grace and remained good, they might still keep the life in  paradise without sorrow or pain or care besides having the promise of  incorruption in heaven; but that if they transgressed and turned back,  and became evil, they might know that they were incurring that  corruption in death which was theirs by nature: no longer to live in  paradise, but cast out of it from that time forth to die and to abide in  death and in corruption. 5. Now this is that of which Holy Writ also  gives warning, saying in the Person of God: “Of every tree﻿11  that is in the garden, eating thou shalt eat: but of the tree of the  knowledge of good and evil, ye shall not eat of it, but on the day that  ye eat, dying ye shall die.” But by “dying ye shall die,” what else  could be meant than not dying merely, but also abiding ever in the  corruption of death?​ 7 Ge. i. 1.
8 Herm. _Mand._ 1.
9 Heb. xi. 3.
10 _c. Gent._ xli. and Plato, _Timoeus_ 29 E. 
11 Ge. ii. 16, _sq._
Schaff, P. (1997). _The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Second Series Vol. IV_. Athanasius: Select Works and Letters. (37)..



نعيد تاني : the worlds have been *****d by the Word of
 God
نعيد تاني : He has made all things out of nothing by His own Word, Jesus Christ our Lord



وطالما بنتكلم عن كلام القديس اثناسيوس يبقى تعالى نتمتع بعمق كلامه :

*
2 ـ إن تفكير الآريوسيين فانٍ وفاسدٍ، وأما كلمة الحق التى كان يليق أن  تكون        فى فكرهم فهى هكذا : إن كان المصدر (المنبع) والنور، والآب هو  الله، فليس من        العدل أن يُقل إن المصدر (الينبوع) بلا ماء ولا أن  يكون النور بلا إشراق، ولا        الله بغير كلمة، حتى لا يكون الله غير  حكيم أو غير ناطق أو بغير نور. ولهذا        السبب نفسه، فكما أن الآب أزلى  يلزم أيضاً أن يكون الابن أزلياً كذلك . لأن        كل ما نفكر به من جهة الآب فهو بلا شك للابن أيض، كما يقول الرب نفسه " كل ما        هو للآب فهو لى " (يو15:16) وكل ما هو لى فهو للآب. لذلك فإن الآب أزلى،        والابن أزلى أيضا، لأنه بواسطته قد تكونت الدهور( قارن عبرانيين 2:1) فكما  أن        الآب كائن كذلك فمن الضرورى أن يكون الابن أيضاً كائن، " الكائن  على الكل        إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد آمين "(رو5:9) كما قال الرسول  بولس. وكما أنه لم        يجرِ العرف على أن يُقال عن الآب إنه جاء إلى  الوجود على اعتبار أنه لم يكن        موجود، هكذا ليس من اللائق أن يُقال  عن الابن إنه جاء إلى الوجود لأنه لم يكن        موجوداً ـ فالآب قادر على  كل شئ، والابن قادر على كل شئ، كما يقول يوحنا "        الكائن والذى كان  والذى سيكون القادر على كل شئ "( رؤ8:1). الآب نور، والابن        شعاع  ونور حقيقى . الآب إله حقيقى والابن إله حقيقى. لأنه هكذا كتب يوحنا "        ونحن فى الحق، فى ابنه يسوع المسيح، هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية        "(1يو20:5) فليس هناك شئ على الإطلاق يخص الآب دون أن يخص الابن أيضاً  .        ولأجل ذلك فإن الابن هو فى الاب، والآب هو فى الابن . وحيث إن  أمور الآب هذه        هى فى الابن، فإن هذه الأمور نفسها أيضاً تُدرك فى  الآب وهكذا يُفهم القول "        أنا والآب واحد "( يو9:14) حيث إنه ليس  فيه (فى الآب) أشياء وفى الابن أشياء        غيره، بل إن ما فى الآب هو فى  الابن . وحيث إنك ترى فى الابن ما تراه فى        الآب، لذلك فلتفكر جيداً  فى قول الرب " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب "        (يو9:14).

* 



*
          4 ـ وأيضاً فإن الأشياء التى  وُجدت، لم تكن موجودة ثم بعد ذلك وُجدت . لأنه        صنع الأرض من العدم .  وهو " الذى يدعو الأشياء غير الكائنة كأنها كائنة "        (رو17:4) وهى  مصنوعة ومخلوقة ولذلك كانت هناك بداية لوجود هذه الأشياء . لأنه        "  فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض "   (تك1:1) وكل ما فيها . إذ         يقول أيضاً " يدى صنعت هذه الأشياء " (إش2:66) والابن  أيضاً هو إله كائن على        الدوام كالآب أيضاً . وهكذا فإن هذا هو  التعليم الذى قبلناه وتسلمناه، فإنه        ليس مخلوقاً بل خالقاً . وهو ليس البيت المبنى بل هو بانيه، وصانع أعمال الآب        . لأنه  به صارت الدهور (العالمين) (عب2:1) وبغيره لم يتكون أى شئ (يوحنا3:1).         كما علّم الرسول بما جاء فى المزمور، لإنه " من البدء أسس الأرض  والسموات هى        عمل يديه " (10:1، مز26:101). وأيضاً فليس شئ من  المخلوقات هو بالطبيعة إله.        بل إن كل الأشياء المخلوقة تكونت، وهذه  الأشياء سُميت : الواحدة سماء،        والأخرى أرضاً والبعض أنوار فى  السماء وأخرى نجوماً، والبعض بحراً وأغواراً        عميقة ودواباً وأخيراً  الإنسان. وقبل كل هذه المخلوقات، خلق ملائكة ورؤساء        ملائكة،  وشاروبيم، وقوات، ورئاسات وسلاطين، وأرباب، وفردوساً . وهكذا ظل كل         واحد من المخلوقات موجوداً. فحتى إذ دُعيت آلهة فهى ليست آلهة بالطبيعة، بل         عن طريق اشتراكها فى الابن. لأنه هكذا قال أيضاً " إن كان قد قال  آلهة لأولئك        الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله" (يو35:10) وعلى هذا الأساس  فلكونهم ليسوا آلهة        بالطبيعة، فإنهم عندما يلتقون، يسمعونه قائلاً "  أنا قلت أنكم آلهة، وبنو        العلى كلكم، ولكنكم كأناس تموتون "  (مز6،7:81). بعد أن استمع لقولهم " أنت        إنسان ولت إلهاً " . أما  الابن فهو إله حقيقى كالآب لأنه كائن فى الآب والآب        كائن فيه . وهذا  ماكتبه يوحنا بحسب ما قد أُعلن له . كما يرتل داود " كرسيك        يا الله  إلى دهر الدهور، صولجان استقامة، صولجان ملكك " (مز7:44) وإشعياء         النبى يصرخ قائلاً : " تعب مصر وتجارة الأثيوبيين، والسبئيون ـ الرجال ذوو         القامة ـ إليك سيعبرون ويسيرون خلفك وهم مقيدون بالأغلال، وسيسجدون  لك لأن        الله فيك . لأنك أنت هو إله إسرائيل ولم نكن نعرف "  (إش15،14:45) فمن هو إذن        الإله الذى يكون الله فيه إن لم يكن هو  الابن القائل " أنا فى الاب        والآب  فىّ " (يو10:14).*

*http://others.rabelmagd.com/Patrology/stathansius/IndexMes.htm

*

> *فمن هو اصدق هل المسيحي الان الذي يقول ان المسيح خلق ام كاتب الانجيل المثاق بالروح القدس*


المسيحي لأنه يقول ما يقوله المساق بالروح القدس ، اي المساق بالروح القدس وما يقوله المسيحي نفسه



> * ثانيا : العدد الاول يقول  كاتب الانجيل " هو مجتاز راى انسان اعمي منذ  ولادته "" ولم يقل ليس له  عينان فهل كاتب الانجيل عاجز علي ان يقول راى  انسان بلا عينان ؟*


خطأ  منطقي كبير ، كلمة " أعمى " اعم واشمل ولها بعد روحي لن تفهمه ( ولكن دعك  منه الآن ) فيمكن ان تكون اعمى لأن ليس لك عينان من الأساس ! 




> * ثالثا : باقي الاصحاح يقول صنع من الطفل طينا وطفل علي الارض *


طبعا مش محتاج انا افكرك كل شوية ان كلامك لا قيمة له على الإطلاق في اي شيء ، نعود للتفاسير طالما انت بتستشهد بالتفاسير.

*
هذه عملية خلق أو هي خلقة تصحيحية. فالمسيح هنا يخلق  عينين (تك7:2+ أش8:64) كأن عجنة الطين التي خُلِقَ منها الأعمى عادت ليد  خالقها الأول يشكل لها من ذات الطين عينين راجع (أر18). ولعاب  المسيح يصنع شفاء فهو ينقل من المسيح سر الحياة الجسدية والسليمة والكاملة  فهو حي ومحيي وكل جزء من جسده فيه حياة وشفاء. إذهب إغتسل في بركة سلوام=  وكان على الأعمى أن يؤمن ويطيع ويغتسل ولو فكر لإمتنع فلو إغتسل لسقط  الطين. وبركة سلوام هي بركة تستمد مياهها من نبع عالٍ إسمه حالياً "نبع  مريم" وقد حُفِرتْ البركة بقصد توصيل المياه داخل أسوار أورشليم خلال قناة  تحت الأرض ليكون هناك مياه في أورشليم أثناء حصارها. وربما حفرت من أيام  سليمان. ومعنى كلمة سلوام= المرسل لأن مياهها مرسلة من مكان آخر، وليست  نابعة من مكانها، بل منحدرة ومرسلة إليها من نبع آخر أعلى كأن المسيح يقول  أن من يشفي الأعمى أي المسيح نفسه هو مرسل من الله. والإغتسال فيه معنى  المعمودية والمعمودية هي موت وقيامة مع المسيح المرسل من الله= سلوام  (رو3:6-5) وهذا هو الخلق الجديد. وسماها إشعياء "شيلوه" (6:8) بمعنى مرسلة.  وقد ردمت مع الزمن وأعيد إكتشافها. 

*http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/John/9



*لقد استخدم التراب في خلقة العينين ليؤكد أنه      الخالق المخلص،  أما طلبته من الأعمى أن يغتسل في بركة سلوام ليؤكد الحاجة إلى      مياه  المعمودية لننعم باستنارة الروح القدس خلال الميلاد الجديد. لقد طرد       اليهود المتمتع بالاستنارة ليجد له موضعًا لدى السيد المسيح، مسيح المطرودين      والمرذولين.




v المسيح هو المخلص، بعمل الرحمة صنع ما لم      يعطه في الرحم. الآن عندما لم يعطِ ذاك الأعمى عينين لم يكن ذلك عن خطأ فيه      (الخالق) بالتأكيد، وإنما للتأجيل من أجل صنع المعجزة... "لا هذه أخطأ ولا      أبواه لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه"... إنه لم يعطه ما كان يمكنه أن يعطيه؛      إنه لم يعطه ما عرف أنه سيعطيه حين تكون هناك حاجة إلى ذلك.
     لم يكن العمى بسبب خطية والديه ولا بسبب خطاياه هو      "لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه"،  فإننا نحن جميعًا حين وُلدنا كنا      مرتبطين بالخطية الأصلية، ومع ذلك  لم نُولد عميانًا. على أي الأحوال ابحث بحرص      فإننا وُلدنا عميان. فمن  لم يولد أعمى؟ أقصد عمى القلب. ولكن الرب يسوع الذي      خلق الاثنين يشفي  الاثنين.
 القديس أغسطينوس



*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john9.htm​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

شوف بقى ، كلاللي انت قلته ده كووم واللي جاي ده كووم تاني !

بجد لم اتخيل ان هناك انسانا مسيحييا او مسلما يقول هذا الكلام مهما كان هدفه !!

بجد انت انسان غريب !

تعالى نشوفك كدة انت قلت اية :



> *اى انه صنع من الارض ... والارض موجوده من قبل اذن هو صانع من ماده موجوده اى انه  صانع ميكانيكا ولا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا*


ودي حاجة مذهلة !!

انت نسيت ان الإنسان مخلوق في الكتاب المقدس من التراب ايضاً ؟؟

ونسيت انه في القرآن مخلوق الإنسان من طين ؟؟ ونسيت الجن مخلوق من اية عندك ؟؟؟؟


يعني مش موافق على الكتاب المقدس وده متوقع لكن كمان مش موافق على القرآن !!؟ طيب اقول لك اية !



طيب سيب كل ده ، معنى كدة ان الله مش خالقك ولا خالقني ! بنفس المنطق !
لان انت مش مخلوق من العدم ولا انا ولا حتى من تراب !! بل مولودين ، انت من الست الوالدة وانا كذلك !

يبقى كدة احنا مش مخلوقين !!؟




طبعا كل مشكلتك انك ناقل كلام من وسط حوار ومش عارف البابا بيرد على مين  هنا وهم بيقولوا اية وهو قال لهم اية ولا حتى كملت القراءة لتفهم ولكن هذا  ليس ذنبنا !




> *رابعا : بعد ذلك يقول طلي بالطين عيني الاعمي  .. طلي هنا في باقي التراجم تقول دهن اي ان يسوع دهن عيني الرجل*


اية لازمة الجملة دي ؟
اية الفرق بين " طلى " و " دهن " ؟؟ استخدم اللي تريحك وتخدمك في موقفك وقول لي هاتستفيد اية من اي منهما !!!



> *خامسا: باقي الاصحاح يقول قالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك*


انفتحت عيناه معناه انه بدأ يرى وليس معناه انه كانت عينه مقفولة واتفتحت

طبعا مش مصدق ـ تعالى نشوف الكتاب المقدس :
*
7 فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان. فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآزر



فهل ده معناه ان أدم وحواء كانوا عميان ولا يران ؟

كما قلت لك ان في الآيات معاني روحية عميقة لكن مالكش دعوة بيها .



انفتحت عيناه معناه انه اصبح يرى وهذا ما حدث في النهاية ، يعني بعد كل اللي حصل ده النتيجة اية ؟ انه اصبح يرى....

*


> *ولم يقولوا له كيف خلقت عيناك*


يا سلام على الأدلة الدامغة !

عايز اليهود يقولوا لواحد كيف خلقت عيناك ؟؟



> *اذن الشهود الموجودين*


معلش معلش ، جبت منين انهم كانوا موجودين كشهود على الحادثة ؟



> * سادسا : باقي النص يقول  انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طين وطلي اى دهن عيني اذن  الاعمي لم يقل عن نفسه  خلق عيني ولكن يقول دهن عيني اى ان الشخص الذي حدثت  معه المعجزه يؤكد ان  له عينان من قبل فمن اصدق الان ؟*


عجبي !

فعلا هذا ما فعله المسيح بشكل عملي !! يعني المسيح خلق ازاي ؟؟ عن طريق 1 ، 2 ، 3

فالخلق لكي يتم / يكون بعده عمله ، مثال ، الله خلق الإنسان ازاي ؟ جاب طين  من الأرض و و و و يبقى هل هو جاب طين و وو أم خلق ؟ هو خلق عن طريق انه  جاب طين !!


فاهم ؟




> * وضع طين علي عيني ؟؟ وعلي  هنا ظرف مكان اى ان العين موجوده من قبل ولذلك  استخدم الاعمي الذي حدثت  معه المعجزه ظرف المكان عندما تكلم عن عينيه اى ان  العين موجوده من قبل  فمن اين اتيت بخلقه عين الاعمي ؟ *


طبعا دي جزء من مسلسل الجُمل الغريبة بتاعتك في المداخلة ولكن عادي ، اتعودنا منك على كدة ،

طبعا اقدر اهدم كلامك بجملة واحدة واقول لك ، اصل الإنجيل هو يوناني مش عربي !! فمافيش ظرف مكان ولا زمان ولا دلوقتى !



بس انا معاك برضو في اللي انت عايزه ، ظرف المكان هنا واقع على مكان العين  صح ؟؟ طيب ما هى العين مكانها معروف !!! ولا عمرك شفت حد عينيه في ايده  الشمال ؟؟ 

يعني لما اكون بكلمك في التليفون واقول لك دا انا عيني الشمال " اتطرفت " هل بكدة انت عرفت انا بتكلم عن انهو مكان ام لا ؟؟ !!!

ده مالهوش علاقة العين موجودة ولا لأ !! ده ليه علاقة بالمكان اللي وضع فيه المسيح الطين ، يعني لم يضع الطين مثلا على شعره !!




> * ثامنا : النص رقم "17" ماذا تقول انت من حيث انه فتح عينيك قال انه نبي*


ايوة ما هو المسيح نبي والله وابن الله وانسان وابن الإنسان وابن انسانه ورسول وجاء في صورة عبد ، اية مشكلتك !!؟


وبعدين امرك عجيب غريب كعادة المسلمين !!!!

يعني انت هاتؤمن بما قاله الغير عن المسيح ؟
طيب شكرا تعالى كدة نشوف اية واحدة مش اكثر :

*فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه. لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله



طبعا مستنيك تقول ، لا لا لا دول فهموا الموقف ده غلط !! لكن الأعمى فهم تمام !!

وانا عايز اعرف منك ازاي واحد اعمى هايعرف ان اللي بيكلمه الله ؟! هل  المفروض ومن الطبيعي ان الله يكون مع البشر على الأرض علطول بحيث ان يكون  دة تصريح من ضمن تصريحات كتير للبشر !



*


> *فتاتى انت الان بعد الفين عام تقول انه اله ؟*


لا احنا جينا بعد الفين عام لنعيد ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح والقديسيين والعلماء و و و وو.



> *الملخص : الله يخلق من عدم*


7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض. ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار آدم نفسا حيّة. 






*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أبريل 2011)

> *  ثانيا : اليشع احي ميت وهو ميت اذن علي حسب مفهومك انت اليشع خلق الحياه  من  الموت لمن كان ميت معه في القبر اذن هو الله كنفس منطقك تماما*


هات كدة القصة عشان نشوف اخرة القصة هاتوصلنا لإية ومحضّر لك مفاجأة.



> * ثانيا : النبي موسي حول ماء النهر كله الى دم .. اذن كنفس منطقك تماما هو خلق من ماء النهر دم وبالتالى فهو الخالق اى هو الله *


ترد انت على نفسك وتقول بالكتاب المقدس :



> * ففعل هكذا موسى وهرون كما امر الرب.رفع العصا وضرب الماء الذي في النهر  امام عيني فرعون وامام عيون عبيده.فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دما.*


ده مجرد تنفيذ لكلام الرب ، ........




> * - فان كان المسيح هو الله لانه حول الماء الى خمر فموسي ايضا اله لانه حول ماء النهر الى دم *


طبعا الكلام ده نأجله لغاية ما تجيب قصة اليشع بعد ما بينا من كلامك قصة موسى.


منتظرك



> *كالعاده *


كالعادة كلامك لا قيمة له



> *اعظم من المسيح*


دليلك المسيحي ان المعجزة دي افضل من المسيح.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 أبريل 2011)

احسن حاجة يا منصور ، ان انت بتختار ترد على مين ، وتسيب التانيين ، لانهم جابولك ايات غير قابلة للرد ، ومش موجودة فى المصدر اللى انت بتنقل منه .

مثلا ، شوف وبص بعنيك

Prov 8:22
«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. *Prov 8:23*مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. ........ *Prov 8:30*كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. ​ 
*Isa 48:12*
«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، *Isa 48:13*وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. *Isa 48:14*اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. *Isa 48:15*أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. *Isa 48:16*تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.​


شفت ازاى ان المسيح المرسل هو الخالق ، بشهادة العهد القديم حتى .​ 
الاخوة ردوا عليك ، علشان كده مش هتعب نفسى فى الرد ، بس هوريك اد ايه انت جاهل فى المسيحيات .​


> *اولا: من اين اتيت بفرضية ان المسيح هو الكلمه ... فالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد لم يوجد فيه اى اشاره الى ان المسيح هوالكلمه ولم يقل عن نفسه انا الله الكلمه فمن اين اتيت بها؟*​


*غلطان ، كلامك مليان غلط وجهل .*
*المسيح هو الكلمة بشهادة العهدين معا .*​ 
*1- العهد القديم*
ارميا 33: 14«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ الْكَلِمَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا. 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ. 16فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَخْلُصُ يَهُوذَا، وَتَسْكُنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ آمِنَةً، وَهذَا مَا تَتَسَمَّى بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.​

الكلمة الصالحة هو غصن البر هو المسيح .
المسيح قال ان مفيش صالح غير الله ، اذن الكلمة الصالحة هو كلمة الله ، وهو غصن البر الخارج من نسل داود الذى تنبأ عنه ارميا النبى وزكريا وغيرهم .​ 
2- العهد الجديد
يوحنا 1: 1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 2هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، 5وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 6كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 7هذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ، لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 8لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ، بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 9كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 11إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 12وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 13اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ. 14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.​ 
تيجى انت بكل جهل ، تسيب كل ده !!؟؟ مش عيب برضوا ؟​ 



> *ثانيا : الكلمه في الكتاب المقدس هي التى ماتت علي الصليب وموت الكلمه ينفي الوهيتها لان الاله لا يموت كما في حبقوق 6/16*​
> 
> *- المصدر - كتاب اللاهوت العقيدى الجزء الثانى -للانبا غريغريوس *​
> 
> ...



*هنا جهل ممزوج بغباء ، ( سامحنى يا منصور )*
*هل الكتاب المقدس قال ان الكلمة ماتت ، الكلمة لا يموت/ الكلمة هو الله نفسه . ، لكن الذى مات هو الجسد الذى اخذه الكلمة ( ناسوت المسيح ) .*
*واللى انت علمت عليه فى الورقة اللى انت جايبها بيقول كده /*
*الكلمة ليس جسد ، الذى مات هو جسد المسيح بانفصاله عن الروح ، ولكن الكلمة هو اللاهوت الحالل فى المسيح وهو غير منفصل عن الناسوت .*​


> *ثالثا : ليس المسيح وحده هو من حمل لقب الكلمه ( ان ثبت انه الكمه ) فانبياء العهدالقديم حملوا لقب كلمه الله ايضا*​
> *يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره لانجيل يوحنا الباب الاول صفحه 56 طبعه 2003*​
> *-يقول العلامه أوريجينوس ان انبياء العهد القديم تمتعوا بكلمة الرب التى صارت لهم (هو1:1 , اش 2:1 , ار 14:1)*
> *فقيل قول ( كلمه ) الرب الذي صار الى هوشع بن بئيرى ( هو 1:1) كلمة هوشع معناها " المخلص " وبيئرى معناها " الابار " فان كل من تمتع بالخلاص هو ابن الابارالتى تفيض في اعماق حكمه الله فهو ابن الحكم , وكما جاء في الكتاب المقدس " الحكمه تبررت من بنيها " (راجع لو 7:53 , مت 11:19 ) اما بالنسبه للاب فقد قيل " وكان الكلمه عند الله " ولم يقل " الكلمه صار الى الاب اذا الكلمه ازلى مع الاب ... انتهي *​


*ما هذا التهريج !؟*
*كلمة الرب صارت الى فلان ، هل هذا يعنى ان الانبياء كلمة الله !؟*
*من اين جئت بهذا المفهوم المتخلف .*​ 
*هل قيل عن اى من الانبياء انهم كلمة الله !!؟ طبعا لا *
*لم تذكر تلك العبارة الا على المسيح . كما قلنا فى سفر ارميا  وانجيل يوحنا ( الكلمة صار جسدا )*
*ارميا 33: 14«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ الْكَلِمَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا. 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.*​



> *بكلمة الله خلقت كل شئ .. حتي الان لم يثبت ان المسيح هو الكلمه*​



*انت بنيت بحثك على تلك النقطة ، وحيث انها خاطئة ، فموضوعك قائم على باطل ، ولا يستحق الرد ، ولكن لعطفى وشفقتى عليك هكمل معاك علشان اعرفك قدر نفسك .*​


> *ثانيا : المسيح هنا لم يخلق في هذه النصوص ولا يوجد اى اشاره من قريب او من بعيد الى انه خلق بل اقصي ما توضحه الاعداد انه اداة الخلق فقط .. وكونه اداة الخلق ليس دليل علي انه الخالق *​
> *فمثلا . عندما اقول انا اشتريت الفاكهه بالمال ... فهل انا المال ؟؟*
> *بالطبع لا فالمال ما هو الا اداة الشراء*
> *ونفس المثال مع الكلمه*
> ...


*جهل ايضا بالكتاب المقدس .؟*
*ايه رأيك ان اقنوم الكلمة قال كده عن نفسه . بص وفتح عنيك*
اشعياء 48: 12«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 13وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 14اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 15أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.​

امثال 8: 22«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ، 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.​ 


> *ثالثا : باقي الاصحاح يقول صنع من الطفل طينا وطفل علي الارض *
> *اى انه صنع من الارض ... والارض موجوده من قبل اذن هو صانع من ماده موجوده اى انه صانع ميكانيكا ولا يمكن ان ندعوه خالقا بل انه خالق ضعيف كما يقول اثانثيوس الرسول في كتاب تجسد الكلمه *
> *
> 
> ...



*يا حلاوة*
*هو مش ربنا خلق ادم من التراب ؟*
*لو هنمشى حسب نظريتك ، يبقى الله مخلقش ادم !!؟؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أبريل 2011)

*حلو اوى الشغل الجماعى دا 
المسيح سايب كنيسة قوية وفكر لاهوتى منظم ومحترم قدر يطحن هراطقة عظام مش هنغلب على شوية تخاريف مسلمين مبيفهموش حاجة 

*


----------



## Critic (10 أبريل 2011)

*تحية للاساتذة على الردود القوية المفحمة*


----------



## antonius (11 أبريل 2011)

هو الواد هرب فين؟ انا بصراحة حزين على الراجل دة من الاحراج الي حط نفسة فيه!
ناس عديمة الحياء! يدعون العلم وليس لهم منه اي نصيب! "تعيش وتاكل غيرها" يا منصور كما يقول المثل العراقي


----------

